# Android Phone owners thread



## TheHoff

I wants, but I'm stuck to verizon for two years


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheHoff*


I wants, but I'm stuck to verizon for two years










I happen to have ended my contract last month so I am just waiting on some input before dropping the hammer on adding two more years


----------



## Spart

FYI It's not made by google. It's made by HTC. Google merely made the OS.

http://www.htc.com/www/product/g1/overview.html


----------



## Sistum Id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX*


I happen to have ended my contract last month so I am just waiting on some input before dropping the hammer on adding two more years


Thanks for making this thread. My contract is up at the end of this month and after seeing how Wal-Mart will be selling them at a good price, I too would like some input from the OCN community before adding another 2 years.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie

Looks like a cool phone, I hope it's transition to Canadian providers does not take as long as the bloody Iphone did.


----------



## Spart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Cake is a Lie*


Looks like a cool phone, I hope it's transition to Canadian providers does not take as long as the bloody Iphone did.


it's T-Mobile exclusive sir. this phone will never go to another carrier. The OS might but the phone won't.


----------



## mrkryz

I have one for mobile gaming development and heres my take:

- Too Bulky, thick, heavy and bad form factor
- Screen is too small for the market segment its competing in.
- Poorly weighted - once screen is open its weight makes it dip forward in your hand.. like holding a pail of water.. the weight shifts and is very uncomfortable.
- User interface is poor by comparison to iPhone. non-intuitive and cludgy at best.
- TMobile is by far the worst network

+ Open platform, not a walled garden for developers and breeds competition in the market
+ It will do for open platforms what the iPhone did for re-inventing mobile appliances.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spart*


FYI It's not made by google. It's made by HTC. Google merely made the OS.

http://www.htc.com/www/product/g1/overview.html


Thank you for mentioning that, I fixed the OP

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sistum Id*


Thanks for making this thread. My contract is up at the end of this month and after seeing how Wal-Mart will be selling them at a good price, I too would like some input from the OCN community before adding another 2 years.










Yep! anytime man
 








Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrkryz*


I have one for mobile gaming development and heres my take:

- Too Bulky, thick, heavy and bad form factor
- Screen is too small for the market segment its competing in.
- Poorly weighted - once screen is open its weight makes it dip forward in your hand.. like holding a pail of water.. the weight shifts and is very uncomfortable.
- User interface is poor by comparison to iPhone. non-intuitive and cludgy at best.
- TMobile is by far the worst network

+ Open platform, not a walled garden for developers and breeds competition in the market
+ It will do for open platforms what the iPhone did for re-inventing mobile appliances.


Can you provide a tad more details on the issue with the screen? Does it wobble? this might be a defect you have, or at least thats what it sounds like... I hope...

I can see your point about bulky and heavy as I did use it at the TMobile store and it was usually weighty for a phone, but coming from a guy who uses a slim phone and an iPod Nano, I was open minded about it... I think I can deal with it

I strongly disagree with T Mobile being the worst network. I have been a customer for them for years now (almost 8) and I have never had a problem, never had a dropped call, never had an area without service, never had bad customer service. DO also note I have never had their data plan so I cannot compare how their data network is. IF that is what you were referring to, please do be more specific.

I agree about the user interface being not as good as the iPhone. The iPhone I was able to pick up and start using IMMEDIATELY and start texting in seconds... I still have not found the button on the G1 that lets me text.. I had to go through contacts and use the "msg this person" feature... so its quite obvious the user interface is not nearly as good as Apple's... my initial reaction was "wow that is a lot of stuff, how do I make a phone call or text?"


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

this phone will be unlocked with in a few days jsut watch. if it is i will grab it. i love my HTC 8525 so this must be amazing


----------



## alexisd

I don't own or even play with the G1 but for the users the best place,for new applications or programs.Is goin to be the XDA developers forum.http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=447Have fun with it.Oh and by the way in the xda forums you want to called by the name of the Dream=G1.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

any new owners wanna comment?

bumpz


----------



## OrphanShadow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX* 
any new owners wanna comment?

bumpz

Me!


















Excuse my face, lol.

Excellent phone. The quality of both the handset and the OS are amazing. Ive only been playing for a while, but its seems to be every bit my perfect phone. I shall keep everyone updated however.

Reasonable deal with T-Mobile too. Unlimited 3G internet (3GB Fair usage) with Â£140 call value for Â£30 a month + Â£50 for the handset.

Im considering learning java for this because I'd love to write some apps for it.

Also, FreeRoller, gonna make a sig for this thread?


----------



## waqasr

Oh man my cousin has this phone and it is crazy..i love it, its got some really cool apps aswell like a spirit level which responds amazingly well..and the way the keypad opens out is very cool too. But i dont really like big mobiles, so i personally wouldnt get it..but man it has so many features its amazing.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

*G1 Android Owners Thread*

Does this work?

I don't know how to add URL's without it underlining, can someone help out with that?


----------



## OrphanShadow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX*


*G1 Android Owners Thread*

Does this work?

I don't know how to add URL's without it underlining, can someone help out with that?


G1 Android *Owners Club*

That work? I dont think you can get rid of underline for some reason.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Is the phone itself good? I had to write an article for the school newspaper about it a month ago and when I first wrote it, the phone had just came out and I only heard bad things about the phone itself but great things about the OS. Therefore - I wrote exactly that, the phone itself is OK but the OS is where its at. I can still change it if I get some opinions from you guys.


----------



## OrphanShadow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


Is the phone itself good? I had to write an article for the school newspaper about it a month ago and when I first wrote it, the phone had just came out and I only heard bad things about the phone itself but great things about the OS. Therefore - I wrote exactly that, the phone itself is OK but the OS is where its at. I can still change it if I get some opinions from you guys.


The operating system is really where its at. Its a beautiful OS.

Although the handset is very good in its own right. The build quality from what I can tell is good. Battery life isnt really something Ive had a chance to test, but it seems to be holding out ok considering I havent left it alone today, haha.

The built in WiFi is good and works well with my WPA-Encrypted WiFi network. Bluetooth again is something I havent touched yet. The screen is good quality, very clear and crisp, and very responsive to touch. It senses Finger stroke velocity when your scrolling so you can blast through a long page if needs be.

The QWERTY keyboard is good, although It will take some getting used to because of the layout. Although having said that, the layout makes it easier to combine using the keyboard with the touchscreen simultaneously.

But, yeah, its a good phone. I love it personally.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OrphanShadow* 
G1 Android *Owners Club*

That work? I dont think you can get rid of underline for some reason.

Looks great









thanks for the input too!
G1 Android *Owners Club*

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[URL="http://www.overclock.net/mobile-phones-smartphones-pocket-pcs/404904-unofficial-g1-android-phone-owners-thread.html"]G1 Android [B]Owners Club[/B][/URL]

[/CODE]


----------



## Sistum Id

I just got mine couple of hours ago and wow, its a huge step up from my RIZR. The 3G internet is fast I think for handheld. Its my first time using internet on 3G but I ran a speed test for download I got 209Kbit/s and upload I got 97.2kbit/s.

Images load quick and overclock.net loads fast as well.

I went to WalMart to get mine but they raised the price to 175 with 2 year agreement. Total price came out to 190 and some change which isn't bad I think for what I got.

I love the App store and I have been adding stuff left and right. I cant wait to try out the barcode reader.

The whole O/S is smooth and fluid, no lag thus far with. Open source FTW111!!!

Gonna go play some more.


----------



## Emotional Post-it Note

It's a sweet phone, but I'm hooked on the iPhone 3G's Safari browser. Kudos to Google for making the OS open source.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Man. I really want one now!


----------



## Sistum Id

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX* 
Man. I really want one now!

Try it and if you don't like it take it back with in 15 days.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Yeah well what is killing me is this

My mom made me a deal: bring home good grades and she gets it for me for christmas and I dont worry about the bill or anything

But I am not expecting to earn straight A's like she wants so I am contemplating just saying screw her and avoid the guilt speech when I find out that it is official that I suck at school lol. But then again there is a slim chance that the couple C's will be let go and she might get it for me anyhow.........

IDK what does OCN think?


----------



## Sistum Id

I say spend less time on ocn and more on school. I would argue in my case if they aren't happy with c's than tell them they never said what a good grade is. If they go well than interupt them and say life is all about bsing people and as you can see I'm good at it so therefore I don't need a's or b's. Just gimmie my phone and hold your end of the deal because if you don't I will grow up and back stab and lie

At that point they slap the piss outta you or say **** let's get the phone already.

Btw posted from g1 and it rocks except when charging gets a lil hot. May need to watercool...


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Bump....
I have a G1, and it is amazing!


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Thanks







I might be getting one soon

I have confirmed you can use up to 32GB SD cards right now. They don't have bigger ones to test with


----------



## OrphanShadow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX* 
Thanks







I might be getting one soon

I have confirmed you can use up to 32GB SD cards right now. They don't have bigger ones to test with

Up to 32GB? Sweet!

Maybe I should put my plan for a 'G-Pod' Into action


----------



## XFreeRollerX

My Phone with a case on it






















































Originals and resizes can be found on my Flickr Page here: http://flickr.com/photos/xfreerollerx/sets/


----------



## Sistum Id

Wow nice case, link for where I could maybe snag one up?


----------



## XFreeRollerX

T Mobile store - its brown body glove


----------



## darthspartan

Hey i got my g1 2 weeks ago. im so plessed there is no at&t here so no iphone. Ok so it lacks mutitouch in the software the hardware is capable. My friend has an iphone. Paid a ton so at&t would let him roam here and not get charged. The one good thing about t-mobile is the service they rock and they are planing 3g for my area no later than July 2009


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Cool









Wait till the Cupcake update comes out, that will really make the phone nicer with all kinds of new features


----------



## Mr Bear

I had one for a while, and the free downloads and the google stuff is great. 3G is nice, but the phone just was not for me. The touch screen is heat sensitive so using a stylus or other objects doesn't work. and the fact that you HAVE to open it to type stuff is BS. The camera is not that great and there is no flash. In my opinion the behold is a better phone, other than the lack of a full keyboard.


----------



## KarmaKiller

I've had my G1 for about a month now, I LOVE it.
It does so much for what it is, and really didn't cost all that much.
The apps are pretty cool, I check back in the market alot, because they seem to update stuff quite a bit.
Basically, everyone I've shown this phone to is like, "OMG I want one"









When is this update coming out for it?


----------



## XFreeRollerX

The long awaited cupcake update is due in January supposedly


----------



## KarmaKiller

Cool. Can't wait. I've been playing with Ringdroid for awhile now. That app is pretty slick.
ShopSavy is what sells the phone to everyone. lol
Woot checker is FTW also. But I'd say my fav so far is probably Meridian Video Player. 
Movies on your phone FTW!

included some pRon shots..


----------



## Sistum Id

Make sure you all head over to http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=446 for some powerful hacks and work arounds for the Dream. Shows you how to have auto rotate, wifi tethering, load and create custom themes, talk about loading winmo and other linux o/s onto the g1 and more. Its my new favorite site next to OCN.


----------



## KarmaKiller

+rep for that.
That place is awesome.


----------



## Sistum Id

They just released a custom firmware that allows multi touch on google maps and the internet, also includes a auto rotate.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=475381

**Must have root access**


----------



## RotaryKnight

wow didnt know we had this thread lol
Ive had mines since it first came out in oct 22 and loving it ever since.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Glad you like it









I <3 mine


----------



## KarmaKiller

Any of you guys rooted your phone?
I've been thinking about it, but am a little scared I'll brick my phone.


----------



## Kerelm

Got mine today
















Is winrar.


----------



## wierdo124

Can't say that i've liked them. I prefer the LG Dare. Stuck with my Chocolate VX8550 though. I also cannot stand T-Mobile. No service around here. Verizon FTW


----------



## BlkDrgn28

I have had my G-1 for a couple of months now and absolutely LOVE IT!!!! So far it has been the best phone I have ever owned.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Anyone have issues with their SD card dying? Mine just took a dump on me and the memory is no longer usable, had to get a diff SD card









It was a 16GB MicroSDHC card though


----------



## KarmaKiller

I've been rockin a 8Gb Kingston SDHC since the second day I've had my phone, no issues at all yet.
I hope it's just an isolated incident though. That would suck if they started zapping sd cards.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Yeah I think its the card itself since I only had it 3 months and suddently even my PC wont read it..

Dunno.. Ill buy a new one and see


----------



## xguntherc

I have T-Mobile and I've been needing a new phone for a LONG time. I've had the Sony Ericsson K750i for ever. It's basically one of the first 2.0 MP camera phones ever.. It was cool back then, but sucks now. Plus I need Email and all that.

I've been considering the G1... what do you guys think about it. I've been using Sony Ericsson phones for about 4 years, they are by far the best phones around, so user friendly. easy to use. and very well designed. I've never wanted to change. But now there best phones are just $600 dollars and have 8MP camera's. I have a DSLR Camera. I don't need that crap on my cell.... Is the G1 Worth it. I have about 5 upgrades earned up at t-mobile as I always go with online Sony Ericsson phones. Should I get one and sign a new plan. or buy used.

Are they even worth it?? has anyone heard any rumors or release info about the G2???

Oh, and does anyone that have the G1 know what the limit for Mini SD cards is.. can it take any Mini SD.. can I get a 16GB card for it? or will 8GB the highest that will work. my brothers LG VX1000 Voyager phone only takes 8GB or less. can't use the higher ones.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Well, I can say the worst thing about this phone is the camera. If your fine with that, then this phone is stellar IMO.
It's extremely user friendly for the most part. If you keep it simple, everything is very easy. But, you can get pretty in depth with the phone to if that's your thing. Overall, I'm extremely happy with it, it's served me well so far.

As far as the G2, they have it out already, but it has no slide out KB, it's all touch screen. IDK if T-mobile carries it though.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QOxW...&resnum=0&q=an


----------



## xguntherc

I don't really care about the Camera tbh... I have a Nikon D40 DSLR camera. I don't need anything stellar on my phone.

How is texting on the keyboard. I used one today, other than the key's being almost flat. It seems nice. and I can text pretty fast, but still faster on my regular phone. but I'm sure that would change pretty fast. lol.

I really like it. what do they cost at T-Mobile without signing a new contract or being a new user. as I've been with them for like 7 years now and only done 2 phone updates.. so I have a few upgrades saved. as I always buy online. they are $179.99 online, but thats with a new plan. I'd just have to add internet to mine or something.

Anything else I should know. I think I'll go get one tomorrow.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Texting is a breeze with the phone. I got pretty fast at it with in a couple of days.

As far as things to know about it. If you have Bluetooth, WiFi, GPU, Phone locator on, screen brightness, and play with the phone a bunch, you'll kill the battery with in 4 hours probably. (which you'll find out when you first get it)
If you go into the market though, and download a program called "power manager" that really helped my battery life time. There are a ton of other kick arse apps in there to, so check it out.
ChompSMS is good for texting. SnapPhoto improves the camera functions a good bit, so I'd get that. Merdian Video player will play just about any kind of video you got, so that comes in handy. Ringdroid is the coolest ringtone app I've ever seen. ShopSavy has a much better bar code scanner/web database it seems. So if you actually ever use that, I'd get that.
I could go on and on. Just make sure you hit up the market and look around.

Also, if your into hacking/playing with the phone, here's a couple good links.
http://www.overclock.net/software-ne...-manually.html

http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=446


----------



## Truambitionz

I missed this thread as well. I've been absent from OCN for a while but I've owned the phone since it came out and overall, I love it. I've been thro countless phones and providors in the past and this phone is my favorite. It's very user friendly and it has everything you really need from a phone. I've used the gps on a roadtrip a couple months ago and I use it to find myself around a new town. The camera is actually quite good but it really picky on the shot. Getting a non-blurry picture is a challenge.

If you have a friend with a different color then your's you can swap the back panel to get some fun combinations.

Texting is great and I love that the keys are positioned like a real keyboard...not like a perfectly square grid....I don't know exactly how to explain it, but you know what I mean. This phone doesnt really limit the number of text messages you can store. I've had 800 messages stored on the phone once when I forgot to delete the inbox.

There's an app for everything, but ever since the market started charging, it has gotten really cluttered. I have a Facebook app, a MySpace app, Shazam, A notepad, Bank of America App, an Aol Messenger app, a buncha games and more.

Instead of a password, you have this

  
 YouTube - T-Mobile G1 Google Android phone - gesture unlocking  



 
 The internet is fast when on 3g but when on Edge...eh..
Luckily, I live in Miami and most of the city is 3g.

...and best of all, it syncs all your contacts to Gmail, syncs your Gmail, a Google calander


----------



## xguntherc

Awesome. I am liking what I see, other than the battery life. I'm seeing these guys get there phones and add a 24 or 2600 Mah battery instead of the stock 1150, and it's twice as fat. and comes with a new back for the phone that is even fatter. so it's then like 3 iphones deep. but I don't care. I just don't want an iphone. lol.

So, can anyone else comment on the battery life. I'm the type of person that everytime I get in my car. I throw my phone on the charger, when I'm home doing nothing. It's on the charger. I don't like my battery going below 50%.. It's like a OCD thing. but I'm sure I could get used to it. I'll set the screen brightness pretty low. and just use the phone when I need. Nothing serious like watching movies or video's for 3 hours. I wont be browsing the net the entire night, maybe off and on throughout the day. as long as the phone can last me from 9 or so in the morning. til 10 at night. I'm happy. and if I can charge it along the way. I'm good. My current phone needs charged every night or will be dead in the morning anyways.

Are they strong. They don't break after 1 or 2 drops like the Iphones do right???

My last question about the G1 before I go snag one possibly in the morning. Is the 3G and Wifi.. I have Wireless internet in my house. Can I use it on that. or no? my work has it. and people check email's and get sports updates while at work.. I can do all that right? I've never had Wifi on a phone. lol. ghetto I know.

So can I use my wireless at my house?? or no?

Thanks guys! I think I'll snag a black one tomorrow. There's no difference from White and black right?


----------



## KarmaKiller

AFAIK, Black and Chocolate are the only colors they make. Not sure about the white.

As far as drops, mine has taken 2 so far, both from off the couch onto hardwood floors, and it's still working fine. IDK about anything more then that.

As far as the Wifi, you can use your house connection or work. Once it finds a wifi network, it will tell you. If it's secure, it'll ask for the key, and once you put it into your phone, it remembers it. So next time your at home/work, it will connect automatically.
It's actually pretty good about it. I have a Mc D's about 1/2 block away from my house, when I'm in my front yard, my phone switches from my wifi to theirs. lol

Yes, you can check emails, watch youtube videos, play on google street view, anything the phone normally would use 3G for or edge, while on Wifi. It's pretty nifty, and usually a lot faster.

Enjoy your new toy.


----------



## xguntherc

Awsome. Thanks for the info. I think I'll go to the T-mob's store and see what I think.

Thanks!


----------



## xguntherc

Booya. I got the G1.. and so far i love it.

I will say it's biggest flaw as of the 2 hours I've owned it. is the chin and thickness of it, but very workable, fixable. and something I can, and already am getting used to. I type more with my left anyways. so it works pretty well.

Other thing is maybe that I just don't know how to use it.

but so far the advantages of the phone just outweighs everything. first off, the screen is AMAZING. and it's Much more responsive than most phones I've tried. flipping with my finger through over 400 contacts. and I can just tap on the screen and the full speed scrolling will stop dead on. and look clear, and no stutter. it's simply amazing.

I'm very very exited about it. It's the first Non Sony Ericsson phone I've had it almost 5 years. so it will be a challege learning a new one.

What does everyone recommend for downloading right away. I already got ChompSMS, Opera Mini, and visual voicemail...

How is Steel, is it worth getting??

What programs should I get that are the more important, make this phone Shine apps??

Thanks!

edit* should I use dgalertclassic for SMS and MMS, or use ChompSMS??? Also, when I download an app from the phone online. after it downloads do I have to install it just like a regular computer program?


----------



## KarmaKiller

I like ringdroid. You can load any MP3 from your SD card, and edit it to make a ring tone. 
The ShopSavy app sets the phone apart from others, but IDK how often you'd use it. 
I also downloaded the File Manager program also, it makes it easy to find any pictures/music, etc that you put on your phone.

Hmmm... Did you check out the links I posted earlier?


----------



## xguntherc

Ya i did..

yes I got chompSMS, I just got ringroid, and I'm getting shop savy when i see it. I'm going through tons of stuff. I'll get the File Manager for sure also.

Question. The card inside is a Micro SD 1GB card. do these phones work with the Micro SDHC.. because it says they take 8GB cards. but most 8GB Micro SD's are the SDHC version.

I dont' want to buy a SDHC and have it not work. I can't find the info.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Micro SDHC's work fine. Both of ours are still going fine.









For apps, I also have:

ATrackDog: Basically keeps track of all the updates for your apps.
AccuWeather: Self explanatory
Backgrounds: (at least that's all it says in the menu) but it's just a ton of cool background images.
CallerLookup: CallID app that tells you were the call is coming from. Doesn't work with all calls, but most it does
LukLuk: Online streaming episodes of random shows
Iphonulator: Iphone emulator
IM: Kind of like pidgin, you can run several IM clients
Pac-Man: WIN!
Power Manager: Think I talked about this earlier, but helps with battery life.
Skype: I'm sure you know what that is.








Tunes for Android: Download ringtones for free.
Astro: That's the file manager app.
Bubble: Just like the Iphone level app. Cool to show off.








Terminal Emulator: For hacking!









That's it for my phone.


----------



## RotaryKnight

just a reminder because I seen people do it wrong.
When taking out the sd card, REMEMBER TO UNMOUNT FIRST!!!!

When people talk about their sd card messing up, its usually because you are not unmounting it before taking it out. Some people had problems where the sd card would work sometimes, and they have to reinsert it to get it to work again, its normally caused by not unmounting the card so.......unmount it!!


----------



## xguntherc

you mean somewhere in the phone there is a eject button like computers with flash drives and ipods???


----------



## pzyko80

for me the cons stated above for this phone is nothing compared to what your allowed to do on its open source os... I have owned this phone since its release i have to admit rocky start but all is well now... comment on the screen wiggle mine does not at all depends on how you treat the phone and the first shipment of g1s were admitted to be rushed thats why a few faulty ones slipped through qc... they were not ready for the response they got from pre orders lol overall love the phone app for everything under the sun most of them free


----------



## pzyko80

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*


Micro SDHC's work fine. Both of ours are still going fine.









For apps, I also have:

ATrackDog: Basically keeps track of all the updates for your apps.
AccuWeather: Self explanatory
Backgrounds: (at least that's all it says in the menu) but it's just a ton of cool background images.
CallerLookup: CallID app that tells you were the call is coming from. Doesn't work with all calls, but most it does
LukLuk: Online streaming episodes of random shows
Iphonulator: Iphone emulator
IM: Kind of like pidgin, you can run several IM clients
Pac-Man: WIN!
Power Manager: Think I talked about this earlier, but helps with battery life.
Skype: I'm sure you know what that is.








Tunes for Android: Download ringtones for free.
Astro: That's the file manager app.
Bubble: Just like the Iphone level app. Cool to show off.








Terminal Emulator: For hacking!









That's it for my phone.










you should add shop savvy to that list saved me tons of mulah at best buy due to price matching lol


----------



## xguntherc

I got shop savy..

Can anyone help me, I'm trying to find pac-man. and it's no where. I wonder if some peoples market choices in phone are different than others based on area and such. as I can't find pac-man. I've searched pac, man pac-man Pac-Man, namco... I can't find it.

where did you guys get pac-man. and the other thing I really really want is some program I saw advertised that will actually silently without the phone, or user know. it will send you a text message of it's location. so if you loose it, or it's stolen. and that app is installed. you can send a message to your phone with a code, and it will reply with the location to the address.. like exact spot. I want that, but can't find it. lol


----------



## taowulf

I have had mine since the beginning of November (my RIZR finally died) and it is pretty damn good. I am in my car all day and the excellent browsing keeps me entertained while sitting waiting for work to happen. I had email issues for a while, but an update about a month or two ago fixed that.

Quality is good, bluetooth is OK, but that might be the craptastic cheapo ear tumor that I bought at Frys.









I am an ex-T-Mo employee, BTW. I worked for them for almost 11 years, the last 6 on voice mail, before that almost 4 monitoring the network and a few other things. One thing I learned after that long with them and the previous 5 years I had spent in the wireless business is that NO CARRIER has great service everywhere.

Oh yeah, love the GPS and Google maps. I am a courier, so it comes in handy just about every day. The GPS can get a little wonky pinning down my location, but it usually does it in the same spots, so I can work around it.


----------



## xguntherc

Well, as far as emails guys. I'm having some problems with mine. I'm getting my emails. When I open up the menu thing and go not to gmail, but the email one. it goes directly to the inbox of my Yahoo account. and it shows all my emails. but after about 3-5 seconds it updates with any new emails that I have.. But if I send myself an email, the phone does not give me any sort of notification that I've received an email. I just have to go into my mail, and if I have any. it will refresh and it will pop-up. How do I get it to give me notifications? I have them enabled, and a ringer for emails, and vibrate. but it's not working.. Do I have to set it up online at my tmobile also?? I tried that and it wouldn't work.

I'm a little lost, this is my first email phone. lol.

Other than that. why when I get a text. the notification shows it twice, one white, and one green.. is one the message, and the green one the notification? cuz if so maybe I should turn that off and I'll just see the white one. instead of every text being in notification area twice.

Other than that I'm loving OperaMini...


----------



## XFreeRollerX

You have conflicting applications. You didn't read any of the directions/FAQ's, did you?


----------



## xguntherc

no, but I will now.. hahah.

I figured that out. and deleted the ChompSMS, as I like the original one better. now I only get the white one.

Thanks though roller, have any other suggestions for me on what are the good things to get


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Missed calls is a better app to look into for customizing your vibe and light settings, however it was buggy for me when i used it so i deleted it

The key to liking an app on the G1 is to actually read what they tell you. They give you hints to awesome shortcuts n stuff..

Outside of games, I suggest an app called GPS Status. it measures speed, has a compas, and overall the best GPS data readout tool Ive used so far. fun to play with when you're moving too.bonsai blast is a great game for side fun

ringdroid is recomended for taking MP3's and turnign them to ringtones
Rings extended for setting MP3's as Text ringtones
Flashlight (with the white box icon) is the best flashlight app in my experience


----------



## xguntherc

I already have flashlight, and have used it twice already. I use that ALLL the time on my old phone. so I'm glad I found that.

I've already got ring-droid and made 2 of my favorite ringtones







for free99 baby.

I'll look into GPS Status, and another one thats actually somewhat amusing if you've not tried it.. is steam window Get it and mess with it. It is actually pretty cool. I was messing with my brother with it. told him I got water in the screen of my brand new phone, and I was wiping it around. he freaked. haha!

Thanks guys. I'll post some pics later. as if you guys don't know what it looks like, but I wanna mess with my camera. (does anyone know the name of the camera program that makes the camera shoot faster and have more options?)


----------



## xguntherc

I see mytracks it does gps, speed, distance, elevation etc.. but I'll look for GPS Status instead.


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX*


Anyone have issues with their SD card dying? Mine just took a dump on me and the memory is no longer usable, had to get a diff SD card









It was a 16GB MicroSDHC card though


16GB? I thought the maximum it could hold is 8GB?

Apps I have on mine:

aTrachDog
BackGrounds
Brain Genius Deluxe
Fbook
Missed Call
PapiJump (absolutely awesome game!)
ChompSMS (miles better than the stock text app)
Sudoku
Steel (Not as good as the stock browser IMO, I'm uninstalling this)
Strobe Light (for the lulz)
The Weather Channel
ThrottleCopter (Nostalgia, used to play this all the time at school)
WorkItOut (saves me carrying a notebook at the gym)

I really need to get PowerManager for it, but it's not free anymore


----------



## xguntherc

Does ANYONE know where I can get pac-man for my G1.. I can't find it anywhere in the market. can we download these apps from regular websites on the net? if so maybe I can find it that way.

Also, yes G1 has Confirmed that the G1 can use the Sandisk SDHC 16GB
http://androidcommunity.com/t-mobile...card-20080930/

I just got myself the 8GB SD Card.. that will be plenty of space for me. as I still have a decent amount of my 1GB left, although I've only had it a day so far. lol.

Also, I was wondering if anyone had any tips for me on how I can get my email notifications on my phone.. I know it's simple, but I'm struggling. I have yahoo mail. I've always used it. I signed up for gmail when i got the phone, because they make you do it. So now I linked my phone to my yahoo. and when I click the email icon in apps. it goes to my yahoo mail. and I can see them, and it will refresh and show new ones. but I DO NOT get any notifications when i get an email. I'd like it to do that like a text does.

Now as a test I emailed my worthless gmail account. and I get the notifications on my G1 for that. so how can I change it over??? Anyone that helps me will get some rep+

as far as app's. I have

Backgrounds (Not that great, but a few are ok)
Brain Genius Deluxe
deleted ChompSMS
Strobe Light
Flashlight
Steam Window
(About to get Weather channel)
Bonsia Blast
GPS Status (Really cool, shows your speed)
Labyrinth Lite is the funnest game I've played so far (GET IT)
Linda File Manager, I think I want to try OI File Manager though. anyone try that one?
Opera Mini
PF Voicemail+
Ringdroid (Very easy to use, better than my PC MP3 Cutter)
Shop Savy
Trap! (But will be deleting that)


----------



## xguntherc

Just to let you understand more about the yahoo mail problem. I've already went to the email icon, went to yahoo mail account settings, and enabled notifications, chose the ringer for emails, and checked the vibrate. but I'm still not getting them, maybe it's cuz I'm getting the gmail ones instead.

Spell check on the G1?? like during texting.


----------



## RotaryKnight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
you mean somewhere in the phone there is a eject button like computers with flash drives and ipods???


i meant in the menu for the sd card.

Settings>SDcard & Phone storage>Unmount eject card

also for your yahoo setting, unless you have the mail plus service from yahoo, you cant use the G1s email notification. You have to get the yahoo mail plus and set the pop3 settings on it (sometimes it doesnt work, atleast for me anyways) or forward all emails from yahoo (still need mail plus) to the gmail account which I did for me. I havent used my gmail account in 2 years before this phone came out lolz.


----------



## xguntherc

well. that works, but doesn't. because if I forward them all to gmail. when I respond from my phone, they will be from gmail and confuse people.. as I want to only use google.

I guess I am ok with not having notifications. I get all my mail. just don't get notified of new emails. thats all.

edit* Night, is your case really a shoebox... I want pics!


----------



## RotaryKnight

Its not in a shoebox no more now lol, I needed a new case for 3 weeks and I had a shoebox laying around lol, So I bought a cheap 50 case


----------



## twitch101

just got mine friday. woot. this morning i ordred a 2300mah battery for $20 but the hideous cover that comes with it is a real mood killer.


----------



## xguntherc

instead of getting the battery that comes with that huge ugly back cover. I'm going to get the 1400 Mah battery instead. that will be enough for me to do what I want.. and still have the same back. how did you get it for only $20 dollars.

also, question for everyone. I went ahead and ordered some 8GB Class 6 SD Cards. and I got them today in the mail. I'm about to add my new 8GB SD card to my G1.. But I'm wondering. are all those app's on the SD Card, if I take the original out, will my phone have nothing on it? how does that work? or can I just swap them, and any info on the 1GB move to the 8GB??

thanks!


----------



## twitch101

apps arent saved to the sdcard. should come in new updates. i got it for 20 on ebay


----------



## xguntherc

Got what for 20 on ebay?

So I should be able to swap right out.. awesome. I'll try it out now.

thanks!


----------



## twitch101

i got my 2300 mah batter for 20 on ebay as opposed to 55 for the 2600.


----------



## xguntherc

That's not bad of a price at all, I just don't want the huge back on my phone. My battery lasts all day and most of the night anways. so it's ok.

So, if anyone has tried these, What is better, the original Video Player with over 5,000 reviews, or the newer Meridian Video Player with around 1200???

Thanks! let me know if you've tried em both.


----------



## xguntherc

So just to review back in case anyone has recently got a G1 and not sure what to get.. There is the Video Player, or Meridian Video Player. and Meridian is much better for controls. There is nothing on the screen, no volume, or fast forward buttons. you just touch the screen for pause, touch again to play.. anywhere.. same with Fast Forward and rewind. just slide your finger forward, or back. It's a very well made and simple design and I love it's controls.

BUT, the video's are smoother, and look a little better on the downloaded from app's store original one called Video Player.. It's got button's on screen I don't like, but video's play a little smoother and clearer on it. So I'm now wanting to get the video player. and try to change it and add the meridian controls to it. But I need to learn to Dev first.. not sure how hard it is or not.

Anyways Question for everyone. Does your G1 get hot while you use it. Like at the bottom/base. by the scroll ball, but the back side. I was told they tend to get a little hot while charging. and that's expected. and mine does, but even while just on the phone the bottom is hot. But Only if I've been browsing online for 10 minutes. or playing a game. but it still get's hot. Much hotter than my friends G1.

Anyone have this problem also during times other than charging? or is my phone messed up.


----------



## UberN00B

how much does the android cost in the states anyways? Is it locked to TMobile? im thinking about getting one in the states and then unlocking it..


----------



## KarmaKiller

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*


So just to review back in case anyone has recently got a G1 and not sure what to get.. There is the Video Player, or Meridian Video Player. and Meridian is much better for controls. There is nothing on the screen, no volume, or fast forward buttons. you just touch the screen for pause, touch again to play.. anywhere.. same with Fast Forward and rewind. just slide your finger forward, or back. It's a very well made and simple design and I love it's controls.

BUT, the video's are smoother, and look a little better on the downloaded from app's store original one called Video Player.. It's got button's on screen I don't like, but video's play a little smoother and clearer on it. So I'm now wanting to get the video player. and try to change it and add the meridian controls to it. But I need to learn to Dev first.. not sure how hard it is or not.

Anyways Question for everyone. Does your G1 get hot while you use it. Like at the bottom/base. by the scroll ball, but the back side. I was told they tend to get a little hot while charging. and that's expected. and mine does, but even while just on the phone the bottom is hot. But Only if I've been browsing online for 10 minutes. or playing a game. but it still get's hot. Much hotter than my friends G1.

Anyone have this problem also during times other than charging? or is my phone messed up.


Mine gets a little warm when I charge it, but I've never noticed anything other then just "warm" even while browsing and such.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UberN00B*


how much does the android cost in the states anyways? Is it locked to TMobile? im thinking about getting one in the states and then unlocking it..


they have unlocked phones on ebay for ~$400. If you go through Tmobile it's only $180 with contract.


----------



## Russkiy

POS hardware, worst HTC ever made!!! Sweet OS though


----------



## riflepwnage

well i just bought a G1 android from someone on OCN getting it next week probably









also ordered 2 spare batteries as well as a wall charger so when i run out of juice i can hot swap batteries are about $5 each and the wall charger was $5. So i can probably pickup a bunch of batteries for cheap and just hot swap them


----------



## xguntherc

Where did you get a battery for $5 dollars. and what is the Mah on it.. the stock battery's are 1150 mAh and they usually last an entire day for me. and all night. I charge my phone every morning. but I want a spare battery, but I want a good brand, or even a HTC one. but I want like 1400 mAh or so.

and yes while charging my phone gets plenty warm.. and then while browsing for over 20 minutes, or playing a game. the base starts to get warm, and warmer.. Maybe battery gets warm when charging, and while depleting. if that is the case, t-mobile will give me another one. I called today.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Leaving GPS on while its charging causes my base to get very very hot.. like scary hot


----------



## xguntherc

ya mine gets hot while charging.. but it shouldn't during normal use.. my friends doesn't


----------



## riflepwnage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
ya mine gets hot while charging.. but it shouldn't during normal use.. my friends doesn't

http://www.focalprice.com/New_Google...088B_6716.html

picked them up from focal $5 a piece


----------



## xguntherc

pretty good price, my only concern is it's a no name battery, and it doesn't even tell you the mAh.. all battery's usually say what it's rating is.. ya know.

let me know how they work when you get yours. if they are good I might get one. Will you report back for me??


----------



## XFreeRollerX

The maH on it is lower than the standard battery. If you zoom in on the picture it clearly reads about 1050mah


----------



## xguntherc

oh really.. ya I didn't see it on them


----------



## xguntherc

I think I might get the seidio 1400 battery or whatever it's called. that or call t-mob's and get a second battery.. lol from complaining.. not because battery life is to short, as it lasts me long enough, but because it gets hot on normal use


----------



## riflepwnage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
I think I might get the seidio 1400 battery or whatever it's called. that or call t-mob's and get a second battery.. lol from complaining.. not because battery life is to short, as it lasts me long enough, but because it gets hot on normal use

how many hours of stand by do u get without 3G data going on in the back ground


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riflepwnage* 
how many hours of stand by do u get without 3G data going on in the back ground

6 days!

Seriously, i love my g1 except for the battery life

i Want a day of use, while using the internet,text,phone


----------



## xguntherc

I wake up a 8 AM almost every morning. and from then on I'm getting calls, texting, and then when I get to work. from 11-5 I'm occasionally checking emails, browsing the net, and doing other things.. I have WIFI at work, but it sucks inside the room I'm usually in. So I turn it off using Toggle Wifi.. amazing easy program. one push to enable, or disable. usually it's off at work. and when I need to get online to check actual sites. I use 3G, but when I'm for the most part not doing a actual for sure browse of sites. I have 3G disabled.

I can use my phone off and on like that from 8AM.. all day. and then I go to bed, and it has enough battery to wake me up the next morning. I just charge it the next morning when I'm getting ready.. Works perfect.

If I didn't do much.. probably get 2- 2 1/2 days

you?


----------



## firemaker

Theres a club for this?! never new, sign me up, had mine for 3 months now and I utterly love it to pieces


----------



## xguntherc

yup. great phones.. i love mine also.


----------



## twitch101

i got the 2300 mah battery with the new back that has a rectangle in it. i must say it does alot better than the standard battery. i had to TRY to run my battery down in order to run it through its charging cycles. the new back actually feels better in my hands to because it gives you more to hold on to


----------



## Zero4549

I've got myself a nice original black one


----------



## xguntherc

Yup, original black one also.

So, I went ahead and called T-Mobile and tried to get a new battery. Key word being tried. My battery gets hot, not just when charging, but whenever I do simple things like play games, or browse the net, stuff like that. Hotter than both of the friends that have this phones do. There's doesn't get hot at ALL when browsing the next, or playing games. I'm thinking my battery is messed up, but the guy would not give me one. I even said I'm not just calling to try and get a second battery because I want a spare.. I'll send the old back. I want to try a new one. and he said no, He also said that HTC and Google are currently working with T-Mobile to deliver a New battery for our phone. He said it should be around 1600 mAh, and when they release it, we should all get it for free, since it's a replacement of our old battery. Not sure how true this is. But I sure hope so.. I really want a new one.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
Yup, original black one also.

So, I went ahead and called T-Mobile and tried to get a new battery. Key word being tried. My battery gets hot, not just when charging, but whenever I do simple things like play games, or browse the net, stuff like that. Hotter than both of the friends that have this phones do. There's doesn't get hot at ALL when browsing the next, or playing games. I'm thinking my battery is messed up, but the guy would not give me one. I even said I'm not just calling to try and get a second battery because I want a spare.. I'll send the old back. I want to try a new one. and he said no, He also said that HTC and Google are currently working with T-Mobile to deliver a New battery for our phone. He said it should be around 1600 mAh, and when they release it, we should all get it for free, since it's a replacement of our old battery. Not sure how true this is. But I sure hope so.. I really want a new one.

There are a lot of rumors about the new battery, but the time that its supposed to happen keeps getting delayed more and more


----------



## BLKKROW

I got the bronze version.

i would love a new battery


----------



## KarmaKiller

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
Yup, original black one also.

So, I went ahead and called T-Mobile and tried to get a new battery. Key word being tried. My battery gets hot, not just when charging, but whenever I do simple things like play games, or browse the net, stuff like that. Hotter than both of the friends that have this phones do. There's doesn't get hot at ALL when browsing the next, or playing games. I'm thinking my battery is messed up, but the guy would not give me one. I even said I'm not just calling to try and get a second battery because I want a spare.. I'll send the old back. I want to try a new one. and he said no, He also said that HTC and Google are currently working with T-Mobile to deliver a New battery for our phone. He said it should be around 1600 mAh, and when they release it, we should all get it for free, since it's a replacement of our old battery. Not sure how true this is. But I sure hope so.. I really want a new one.

That almost sounds to good to be true. Not saying your lying but the dude at the T-Mobile store probably hasn't the slightest of clues of what's going on. I've never found a _really_ knowledgable rep...
I learned more about this phone from the developers forum.. lol

Although it would rock if we got a free battery.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller* 
That almost sounds to good to be true. Not saying your lying but the dude at the T-Mobile store probably hasn't the slightest of clues of what's going on. I've never found a _really_ knowledgable rep...
I learned more about this phone from the developers forum.. lol

Although it would rock if we got a free battery.

Yeah the T-Mo reps tend to be pretty clueless around here too. That said I've also heard about said free battery coming soon. Hopefully that, and cupcake, will show up some time in the next month or two.


----------



## tester101

Just discovered this thread, I've been an owner for 2 months now.
Sign me up!


----------



## xguntherc

Well guys, I'm not sure if what I'm calling is different than you guys, but both times I've called. They have Transferred me to a G1 specialist. Someone that owns a G1.. the first time, the guy was pretty much a dick. Was not very nice, nor helpful. Said that the battery's are known to have problems. and that if he charges it, While on Wifi. His get's hot to. I said ya. they get hot while charging. but that mine does even during a 10 minute phone call mine starts to get warm. When you guys here that own the G1 make a phone call, does ur phone get hot like when charging?? Mine does.

I said that, he then said that HTC is coming out with a better, longer lasting, non hot battery. and we will probably all get it for free. He was pretty smart about G1's though..

So, Update.!!!! I called again Wednesday on way home from work. Same thing, I got transferred to a G1 dude. He owned one, and was very smart about these phones. Gave me all sort of info. Sent me a TXT with some cool App's and even gave me $5 dollar credit to get on T-mobile site and get apps for my phone or some crap. lol. He also said that he Powers off, or resets his phone once a day, Every Morning before he goes anywhere for the day. when you leave it running for a week at a time. the phone slowly has so many things running in the background, it starts slowing down. and the battery really starts to suffer. and he said that he has found that if he turns it off every Morning. the battery tends to last much longer everyday that it's powered off like that.

So I've tried that the last 2 days. and it is FOR SURE lasting longer, it's not that hard to power on and off once each morning.. I like that idea, and I've done it for 2 days now. and I can for sure tell a difference. He also gave me a new battery, it is in the mail. and will be here April 7th









If you get a bad, or stupid rep, call again in a minute, or the next day and maybe you'll get a better one like I did!

edit* sorry for the Novel lol


----------



## riflepwnage

well i got my g1 recently the big problem for me is that my 8GB SDHC Patriot keeps getting corrupted files because of the phone, like the 1GB that it came with works fine in all situations i have tested it with but my class 4 8gb Patriot, hangs the phone and the care becomes unreadable by the phone. But i have already ran several tests on my card reader with my pc and it works fine read and writing files even did some diagnose tests from windows.

Saw people with a similar problem but no solution, what type of micro sd card are you guys using


----------



## xguntherc

I have a Transcent 8GB Class 6 Micro Card that was like $18 dollars on amazon and it works like a charm, and transfers very fast.. I also heard that if you pull the card out at all, or pull phone off USB, without unmounting the card every time. you can corrupt it and mess it all up. Reformat the SD Card. Before you pull it out of the phone, go into settings and hit unmount first.


----------



## riflepwnage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
I have a Transcent 8GB Class 6 Micro Card that was like $18 dollars on amazon and it works like a charm, and transfers very fast.. I also heard that if you pull the card out at all, or pull phone off USB, without unmounting the card every time. you can corrupt it and mess it all up. Reformat the SD Card. Before you pull it out of the phone, go into settings and hit unmount first.

well like i said the phone just stops responding when it tries to read the memory card so that is not an option.


----------



## //MPower

I don't know my upgrade is due in under a month with TMobile. I'm torn between a G1 or Curve 8900 Edge/3g doesn't matter. I like how Android has a lot of customization available, but i just hate the form factor of the phone it's not bad in person, but I don't know..


----------



## Sistum Id

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riflepwnage* 
well i got my g1 recently the big problem for me is that my 8GB SDHC Patriot keeps getting corrupted files because of the phone, like the 1GB that it came with works fine in all situations i have tested it with but my class 4 8gb Patriot, hangs the phone and the care becomes unreadable by the phone. But i have already ran several tests on my card reader with my pc and it works fine read and writing files even did some diagnose tests from windows.

Saw people with a similar problem but no solution, what type of micro sd card are you guys using

You didnt do the Apps to SD card mod did you? If you did and are using a class 4 SD card that might be the problem. I had to send my G1 back because my SD card was courrpted. Only thing I can say is reformat the SD card and see what happens.

I wanted to add a new app on the market called Overclock. Heres a review over at XDA forums and a screenshot.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=501986


----------



## xguntherc

looks really cool to make it run at the faster clock speed.. it also says that you can set the loop where it slows down at idle state, to take longer, so it's running full speed longer. like disabling Intel's speedstep. haha. Overclocking my phone. I GOTTA do it. lol.

Also, a side note. I got my new G1 battery from T-Mobile. it came in a envelope. and NO box, no wrapping, no protection or anything. just in a envelope. a thick one. and they left it on my porch.. the wind blew it off the steps, into some rocks.. across the yard, and into my driveway.. it was windy that day, and dip **** (UPS Driver) didn't think ot be careful, or knock.. it was windy all day, so he should have thought about that.. So I almost ran it over coming home. lol.

I pulled the battery out. threw it in my phone. it has 35% battery left. I played games and music til it died.. charged it fully.. and I will say. The new battery does NOT get nearly as hot as my old one did.. not at all. It's much cooler. it get's a "little" warm when charging, but the old battery I wouldn't call warm, it was hot!

So, after all that moving and flying around. it works great. and it's a used, refurbished battery. it has scratches on the metal surface that contacts the phone, but oh well. I'm happy!


----------



## xguntherc

oh and does anyone know if I can get video's from my Itunes and add them to my G1.

Basically I have a few movies like The Dark Night, and Hellboy 2, and others as digital Copy's that came with the DVD's on my ipod, and in itunes. I want to add The Dark Night to my phone so I can use that when showing it off.. how can I do this?

I'm not sure I can.. I'm going to try to click drag the actual 1.67GB file from itunes, into my phone. we'll see lol


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
oh and does anyone know if I can get video's from my Itunes and add them to my G1.

Basically I have a few movies like The Dark Night, and Hellboy 2, and others as digital Copy's that came with the DVD's on my ipod, and in itunes. I want to add The Dark Night to my phone so I can use that when showing it off.. how can I do this?

I'm not sure I can.. I'm going to try to click drag the actual 1.67GB file from itunes, into my phone. we'll see lol

That won't work.
Use a video converter to change it to *.3gp


----------



## m$_is_not_the_answer

android 1.5 announced! i read Google blog entry and then when I saw the list of changes i shat bricks. cannot freaking wait.

developers can go ahead and download a not-quite-official SDK, anyone know if there's a way to compile that and get it on my g1? some info on how to revert to current version would be much appreciated.


----------



## //MPower

Cupcake has been ported to the G1 enjoy it's on XDA developers.


----------



## m$_is_not_the_answer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *//MPower* 
Cupcake has been ported to the G1 enjoy it's on XDA developers.

Yep, right here for anyone else

it doesn't include gmail, youtube, market, or im though, so i dont know how usable it is. browser looks buggy too.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

I want to wait for all the apps to work

I can't not have gmail working

I got this stuff called "invisible shield" aka ghost armour, and its great fit for the G1. I like it alot


----------



## riflepwnage

just got the app ahome awesome having 10 pages of apps but not enough memory since all apps go to your phone's storage which is fairly limited.

also i find my phone lasts about a working day about 8-9 hours with wifi on for receiving instant messages and such.


----------



## xguntherc

So cupcake is not fully working yet then?? That sucks. And the invisi sheild is really nice huh? For the screen or the entire phone. Anyone else tried a good phone case.

I have another question. Has anyone used or is using the G1 bank of america app for our phone. I want to, but not to sure how safe it would be to put secure bank passwords online like that. What do you guys think??


----------



## xguntherc

double post.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Yeah, I've actually had that app installed for the last couple months. It works pretty well. I haven't had any problems as far as safety is concerned with it. IDK if that's something to worry about or not. I'm more worried about losing my phone with the account numbers and such in there, but there is a feature where you can disable "remembering" of the passwords/accounts and such.
It works well for the most part. But it's nothing you couldn't do by just logging into BOA's page though.


----------



## xguntherc

Awesome thanks for the info.. sorry about the double post. I am on my g1


----------



## crackzattic

Since it looks like its been a while since anyone has a done a review on here so here is mine. Before i get into it i wanna say that i have owned my G1 for 2 months now and love it and i will try not to be partial to it since my gf has an iphone and i love that too. Overall a great fone and i hope this helps a little bit

Also this is kind of a reply to mrkryz's review as he made some very good points in a general sense i hope to get a little more in depth.

CONS:
- poor battery life (most smartfones and pdas do though)
- Memory leaks as most apps don't close out
- more apps for iphone
- bulky? (i like the keyboard and screen being big so i dont mind)
- Tmobile 3G network is smaller than most networks
- Small screen???
- apps install to phone instead of SD
- camera isnt very good
- no standard headphone jack

PROS:
- expandable memory 32gb SD card
- Open Source and very fast OS
- Smooth UI if 100 apps arent running in background (use close everything app)
- A menu button (great for changing settings unlike iphone)
- customizable desktop
- Cheaper data plans than ATT
- Tethering for free (ITS GREAT)

Some fixes
- Battery life - turn off wifi and gps when not in use. buy a car charger
- memory leaks - "Close Everything" great app that well... closes everything
- Small screen - buy an iphone if .3in matters or u can buy a HTC touch or LG Shine, VU, Dare if u want an even smaller screen 3.0in and 2.8 in
- Apps taking up to much space - root access your phone and install them to sd card. there is even an app that does it for u without root accessing it.

last thing we are all tech savy people here and you can do anything to this fone sice its open source and HTC so check out xda devolpers for other info


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX* 
I want to wait for all the apps to work

I can't not have gmail working

I got this stuff called "invisible shield" aka ghost armour, and its great fit for the G1. I like it alot

http://www.zagg.com
The BEST stuff ever. I have it on my PS3, PSP, Zune, my Samsung Alias, laptop, and my brother's Ipod. Its amazing.

I want to get the G1 - but I'm also stuck with Verizon.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Yep! Thats the stuff!

I found a booth they had at the mall and had one of their slave kids install it for me, he was rather good lol

They had like 6 phones just sitting on the counter though, I was so scared that someone would come and grab mine


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX* 
Yep! Thats the stuff!

I found a booth they had at the mall and had one of their slave kids install it for me, he was rather good lol

They had like 6 phones just sitting on the counter though, I was so scared that someone would come and grab mine

I do generally have some difficulty putting them on just perfect. Like my Zune - took me like 12 times to do it. I almost had to get it replaced. But I eventually got it somewhat right.

I love it so much, I love the look of it more then anything. It makes things seem more... glossier and the colors stick out better. Like the black on my Zune looks blacker. My PSP looks blue-er.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

yeah my G1 looks bad ass with it all shiney n stuff

The unit costs $35 with install, its 25 for the unit itself... only 10 bucks for installers







not too bad


----------



## xguntherc

I want one!


----------



## oferdesade

state of the art is sync: if it doesnt sync w/outlook, wot's it 4?

yes, you can sync outlook with gmail etc (calender only? contacts only? not clear) and then the phone syncs with gmail. but what if you dont want your outlook to be in the public domain (yes, big bro, i mean EASILY in the domain), and what about when your phone cant access the web to sync?

so had to return it (sad, it's a great piece of machinery, disagree with ergonomics complaints - they're grate, mate).

and now i'm stuk w/a ipaq...


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crackzattic* 
- Apps taking up to much space - root access your phone and install them to sd card. there is even an app that does it for u without root accessing it.


Lol theres an app just to save apps. zomg.

Just ordered my G1 last night(or this morning...around 1 AM EST.) Didn't pay for express shipping, last time T-Mobile sent me something it arrived in around 2-3 days without express. Looking forward to getting it as an upgrade from my LX. I'll do a review on it also/as well as a comparison to the Sidekick LX(brown model, not the Carbon or Orchid).

I'm super psyched to play with this phone, seems like it has a lot of amazing features.


----------



## AIpha

Posting this from my G1 Black. Anyone have app recommendations?


----------



## Djghost454

<--- G1, still not in a 2g zone, still worth havin


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Djghost454* 
<--- G1, still not in a 2g zone, still worth havin









Same. If you turn the "Use only 2G networks" It saves your battery.







I too am not in a 3g network but the EDGE network still seems a lot faster on this than it did on my Sidekick LX.


----------



## KarmaKiller

^agreed.
I run mostly on edge also, works fine. I think it was faster then my previous sprint phone.


----------



## AIpha

Maybe there should be a G1 "Post your Apps" Thread. ;P

I'm looking for a good GPS app. Currently have andnav but it's not exactly what I'm looking for, anyone have recommendations?


----------



## OrphanShadow

Holy mother of god! The 1.5 update just landed on my handset and the difference is staggering!!

The UI has been redone to an extent, the camera is now usable, improved bluetooth features, more responsive and smooth animations...it rocks, seriously.

Also, on-screen keyboard.


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OrphanShadow* 
Holy mother of god! The 1.5 update just landed on my handset and the difference is staggering!!

The UI has been redone to an extent, the camera is now usable, improved bluetooth features, more responsive and smooth animations...it rocks, seriously.

Also, on-screen keyboard.

Lucky...it's not here in the U.S yet


----------



## xguntherc

ohh I can't wait. It should start rolling out to the US as of May 6th.. and it will take all of may for everyone to get it. I'm hoping a big city like mine being in VEGAS gets the update somewhat soon. I can't wait for stereo Bluetooth. and Now it will sync with my truck better.. Voice Dialing I was missing.

Anyways for anyone that wants to read some more info on Cupcake (aka update 1.5) here is a good read that I saw.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-...1.html#addcomm

I'll let you all know when I get my update. Also a few reviews down on that link a guy named Chris Muk gives a great review of the new update.


----------



## xguntherc

Also AI. how are you liking your phone.

some apps that I really like are DRAW! with the ! also like papijump. get that. um i like toggle Wifi. great app to toggle wifi on and off with 1 touch. the same guy makes toggel wifi, bluetooth. and others. it's great.

Also, This has really, Really helped my battery life. I restart my phone EVERY single morning while it's charging. I power it down and back on about 10 minutes before I leave to work. and that resets everything to start my day. and my battery is still at 85% when I get off work at 5.. unless I use the browser and wifi all day.

Restarting it every day was by FAR the biggest improvement in battery life for me.


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
Also AI. how are you liking your phone.

some apps that I really like are DRAW! with the ! also like papijump. get that. um i like toggle Wifi. great app to toggle wifi on and off with 1 touch. the same guy makes toggel wifi, bluetooth. and others. it's great.

Also, This has really, Really helped my battery life. I restart my phone EVERY single morning while it's charging. I power it down and back on about 10 minutes before I leave to work. and that resets everything to start my day. and my battery is still at 85% when I get off work at 5.. unless I use the browser and wifi all day.

Restarting it every day was by FAR the biggest improvement in battery life for me.

I love it so far, love the apps, keyboard, and touch screen.it's a bit more interactive than my Sidekick was lol. Yeah, I have the slide 2.0 app. It seems that if I talk to someone on the phone while it's on, my notification ringtone doesn't work. I'll look into that papijump, I've seen a few reviews that say it's worth getting. Do you use anything for GPS? Do you have a power manager or anything?


----------



## xbanhxbaox

any idea when the official release date for cupcake is in the U.S.? i need the over the air update since my sdhc card crapped out on me a couple weeks ago.


----------



## KarmaKiller

No idea on the release date for the update.

And one thing I've noticed. I've had my phone for a while (within the first couple weeks they were out) and back then, ALL the apps were free. I'm sure it was more of a beta testing thing, but if you don't update the apps, they stay free.
I'm still using the power manager, and several other apps that are pay for apps, but I still get them for free.
So if you find one that's free, and you like it, just don't update it and it will continue to be free.









And how come everyone's sdhc cards are dieing? I've had a 8Gb card since the second day I had this phone, still works like a champ.


----------



## xguntherc

yes the OTA update for cupcake aka 1.5 firmware update has already started OTA in the united states. t mobile also said it should take most of may to reach all of the USA G1 users.. so hopefully we all start getting it soon..

also, only some apps are free and end up costing money. i read reviews and check online before i update in case it changes from free to trial. but some updates are needed so just look first to make sure ur not updating to a trial version

also AI. i had the trial power management, but i can do it without buying it so i uninstalled it. like i said i restart my phone every single morning and that has been the single biggest saver of my battery life. so i dont need a power manager.. also i have never used slide 2.0 i will look into it. as far as gps. i dont use anything. the google map that is stock on our phone works great. hit menu. my location. and it will follow u real time down the road.. it doesnt say when to turn. but works fine 4 me. try it out

hopefully i get the OTA 1.5 update this week. i sure hope so

Edit* I also got the Full cover Invisible Shield Monday night. so it's been almost 48 hours and all the bubbles are starting to leave. it looked really bad at first, and I thought I was going to need to take it back and have them redo it. but it's starting to look good now. It's a little shiny. and the screen feels different so sliding your finger feels weird. but nothing bad.

The invisible shield looks like some nice stuff. It will protect the phone. I'll probably keep it. but not sure yet.


----------



## AIpha

Anyone here know how to change your Applications bar?(The grey thing with the arrow on it.) Can you change the color?


----------



## xguntherc

I don't think you can change that as a feature but I think there is themes you can download that changes everything. But I still don't think its customizeable..

Has anyone got the US T-Mobile G1 1.5 CUPCAKE update yet??

It was supposed to start OTA may 6th and be finished by end of may.. so we should be getting it this week or so if not already.. I'm still waiting


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
I don't think you can change that as a feature but I think there is themes you can download that changes everything. But I still don't think its customizeable..

Has anyone got the US T-Mobile G1 1.5 CUPCAKE update yet??

It was supposed to start OTA may 6th and be finished by end of may.. so we should be getting it this week or so if not already.. I'm still waiting

I was about to ask this question. Does anyone know? I try to update every day, and i am getting nothing i cant wait. I just hope my applications work with the update.


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BLKKROW* 
I was about to ask this question. Does anyone know? I try to update every day, and i am getting nothing i cant wait. I just hope my applications work with the update.

I know that it got moved back a week. It's supposed to be here by by Early June now. They keep moving it back.

I'm considering rooting, can you convert it back to normal though if you do?


----------



## xguntherc

i have not heard anything anout the 1.5 update being pushed back.. i called t mobile on tuesday and he said i should get it before the month is up. so i am hoping it is soon. also many of the apps in the market are either 1.5 compatible. or while in the market and you click on the app its summary says it will work. or that they have a 1.5 update of the app.

ive seen many people respond and leave app comments saying that the app does, or doesnt work with 1.5 cupcake. so obviously some have it already.. but not all. the uk already got it.

we will see how this last week or so of the month goes. i hope i get it


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
i have not heard anything anout the 1.5 update being pushed back.. i called t mobile on tuesday and he said i should get it before the month is up. so i am hoping it is soon. also many of the apps in the market are either 1.5 compatible. or while in the market and you click on the app its summary says it will work. or that they have a 1.5 update of the app.

ive seen many people respond and leave app comments saying that the app does, or doesnt work with 1.5 cupcake. so obviously some have it already.. but not all. the uk already got it.

we will see how this last week or so of the month goes. i hope i get it

Or, it could mean that the people have either the JF cupcake, or the Kaykuro or other one. .

There is more than 1 version, and the ones who have it now in the US probably are DEVs or have their g1 rooted. OTA I was told is going to start rolling out this week.

You can check tmonews.com or androidcommunity.com to see if other people have gotten their updates.


----------



## AIpha

UPDATE:

BTW, if you do this(below) you'll lose root access if you have it.

You can now download/install the new cupcake update your selves. There is a guide for it but I don't want to steal it and post it so I'll just go ahead and post a link to the guide.

Source

Quote:

http://android-dls.com/wiki/index.ph...es#Cupcake_1.5

drop this on your SD card /// Aipha says RENAME THIS TO update!!!(Just update, don't put zip since it's already a zip file.)

ALSO ///your sd card must be named 'SDCARD' or it won't work.

1)turn ur phone off boot it holding the home button
2)when you see the triangle hi alt+L
3)then alt+S
4)Press home and back when it tells you to (to reboot ur phone)
5)you'll notice it says installing Radio after you hit hom+back (thats normal and fine)
6)youll see it reboot like 2 times then youll see the new android loading screen. and there ya go! android 1.5 without having to root/jailbreak and ur good to go..


----------



## xguntherc

Have you done it? and did it work?

so that is the actual US Cupcake available for download right there?

Meh, Read a few reviews. I'm doing this RIGHT now. I'll let you all know how it goes. So far it's 70% done. looks like it should work fine.

Do NOT unzip the download that the link provides. Just download it. Then change the name to update (Not update.zip because the computer adds the zip) so rename the zip file to update. Add to the main, original location of the SD Card. like not in any folders.

Then Power down the G1
Reboot and hold the HOME key.
When you see the Triangle hit ALT+L then it will tell you to hit ALT+S
let it work, then hit Home + Back When prompted.

it will reboot a few times, say something about radio. and your all good.

It just finished doing this for me. I'm waiting for the final reboot right now and I will look for the 1.5 in Firmware Version tab.

Thanks!


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
Have you done it? and did it work?

so that is the actual US Cupcake available for download right there?

Yes, I have done it. And yes it does work perfectly.


----------



## xguntherc

Yup.. All good. I like the new Android loading page. Looks sweet.

Awesome. REP+ to you Sir. Thanks!

So, Now I've done this, can I delete that file from my SD card or what?


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
Yup.. All good. I like the new Android loading page. Looks sweet.

Awesome. REP+ to you Sir. Thanks!

So, Now I've done this, can I delete that file from my SD card or what?

Yes you can, and be sure to turn on auto-rotation in the settings under display if you want it.

I love the new loading screen too, I also love the way the apps load up now. (How they slide in.) Looks pretty wicked...Love the browser zoom in/out features as well.


----------



## xguntherc

ya I just noticed that doesn't work. I love the OSK.. nice. for fast responses while busy at work, and browser is great.

So far, the only thing I see I don't like. Is the Call log is all wacked now. looks weird. Nothing a few days of usage wont get used to.

thanks Man!


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
ya I just noticed that doesn't work. I love the OSK.. nice. for fast responses while busy at work, and browser is great.

So far, the only thing I see I don't like. Is the Call log is all wacked now. looks weird. Nothing a few days of usage wont get used to.

thanks Man!

It does work, it only works on apps though.(Like messaging...browser, works for basically everything except the home page.)

And the call log, I'm guessing you're talking about how the 'call' icon is to the left...not to fond of it either, but I can see how it's useful.


----------



## xguntherc

Ya I knew it would need to be enabled. I was told that back a while ago.

and yea. Nothing I can't get used to on the Call's and stuff in the Call Log. I'm over it already. Now time to use my default SMS program and such to see if I should even download the 1.5 ChompSMS and other things.

later


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
Ya I knew it would need to be enabled. I was told that back a while ago.

and yea. Nothing I can't get used to on the Call's and stuff in the Call Log. I'm over it already. Now time to use my default SMS program and such to see if I should even download the 1.5 ChompSMS and other things.

later

Later, have fun with cupcake.







If you find out anything awesome be sure to post back.


----------



## xguntherc

ya don't worry. I will. and you do the same.

The other thing that (Well, it's not that I don't like it) but another thing that is weird, is that when it rotates the screen. it goes fuzzy for a second. It's on purpose, but it even does it during video's and such.. it shouldn't do it during video's.

Oh, and the camera now works MUCH better than before. That is for sure. and the video is actually fairly decent if your in a room with enough lighting. I am exited. Next I'll try the stereo bluetooth tomorrow in my truck.


----------



## xguntherc

Stereo Bluetooth ROCKS now with the new cupcake 1.5 update. works so amazingly well with my Truck. I can stream my music to my trucks stereo and use the sreteo remote to hit play, pause, forwards, back. Menu. New song.. everything. and when I get a phone call. it turns it down and I can answer. when I hang up the music starts and turns back up on it's own.. simply amazing!

lovin it!


----------



## AIpha

That is awesome! I haven't had the honor of using it yet...nothing I have has Stereo Bluetooth


----------



## xguntherc

Yup, you can also stream music with it to you're blue tooth headset


----------



## BLKKROW

I just got Cupcake Update Also im going to play around with it and report back


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Got my Cupcake update a few days back...amazing.
Phone really kicks ass now.

Too bad Power Manager doesn't work


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ* 
Got my Cupcake update a few days back...amazing.
Phone really kicks ass now.

Too bad Power Manager doesn't work









Also i reformatted my phone the other day and you have to Pay for Power manager now, its so lame


----------



## KarmaKiller

I got the Cupcake update on Friday. My g/f 's phone still hasn't updated to it though. lol
She's a little upset about that.

I went through and cleared off all of my applications though, and just reloaded them on there. I'm not gonna pay for power manager, I know what that does now and I can do the same thing. Other then that, I love the fact they added video. _(Albeit the camera isn't that good, but it's better then nothing)

_


----------



## AIpha

Manually update=same thing btw.

I gave in and rooted my phone..I did it for the new Hero build...but Linux is being extremely **** on formatting my SD card...so I'm currently rolling with the Google Ion build...which is basically a faster cupcake.(Speed of the phone is faster). If you know what the G2 is...I believe the Google Ion is just the G2's build ported to the G1.I haven't ran into any errors so I'm pretty happy about that.

Anyways, what would be the best way to partition a 2gb SD card? With 1 700mb partition=EXT2, and the rest of it FAT32.

What program* should I use is what I'm really asking...


----------



## AIpha

http://www.imagenerd.com/gallery/aipha/?folder=1505 <----- Pictures of my G1.


----------



## BloodThirstyEmu

I am now an Owner of the beautiful G1. I have not had ANY problems with this phone since I have gotten it. I am a very picky person when it comes to technology.. Look at my Rig lol. Anyway, If i had to choose a single word for this phone it would have to be SMOOTH. very smooth transitioning between apps and very smooth gui and very well made phone


----------



## burrbit

I literally just ordered my phone, got the white one with the 600minute plan + unlimited web and text. cant wait til it gets here!


----------



## PotatoChip

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AIpha* 
Manually update=same thing btw.

I gave in and rooted my phone..I did it for the new Hero build...but Linux is being extremely **** on formatting my SD card...so I'm currently rolling with the Google Ion build...which is basically a faster cupcake.(Speed of the phone is faster). If you know what the G2 is...I believe the Google Ion is just the G2's build ported to the G1.I haven't ran into any errors so I'm pretty happy about that.

Anyways, what would be the best way to partition a 2gb SD card? With 1 700mb partition=EXT2, and the rest of it FAT32.

What program* should I use is what I'm really asking...


I partitioned everything from my terminal using sdsplit. Directions on how to do this can be found on this link. This will require a rooted phone with su permissions of course. Pretty straight forward stuff. As for the space, I have 8gb class 6 split in to 7.5g fat32 and 500~ in ext3. It's more than I'll ever need and you can go less even.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=500387

You can click on how to for dummies link in the post for step by step. Good luck


----------



## xguntherc

to all of you soon to be G1 owners good choice on an amazing phone. i love mine. they are sweet. i just got the original doom for my G1.. yes the game. i played for like 2 hours. haha.

if anyone does not have the cupcake 1.5 update pm me and i have it. as far as getting power manager. the free version is on torrents. the full free version. i use advanced task manager to close uneeded programs. works amazingly well but after june ends it will also be a dollar. that is the first app i paid for..

potatochip. what does partitioning ur sd card do for ya?? i have an 8GB class 6 as well. if i can benefit from doing that then i will.

enjoy ur G1's everyone!


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PotatoChip* 
I partitioned everything from my terminal using sdsplit. Directions on how to do this can be found on this link. This will require a rooted phone with su permissions of course. Pretty straight forward stuff. As for the space, I have 8gb class 6 split in to 7.5g fat32 and 500~ in ext3. It's more than I'll ever need and you can go less even.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=500387

You can click on how to for dummies link in the post for step by step. Good luck

I figured out what my errors were.







Partitioned it with Ubuntu.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
to all of you soon to be G1 owners good choice on an amazing phone. i love mine. they are sweet. i just got the original doom for my G1.. yes the game. i played for like 2 hours. haha.

if anyone does not have the cupcake 1.5 update pm me and i have it. as far as getting power manager. the free version is on torrents. the full free version. i use advanced task manager to close uneeded programs. works amazingly well but after june ends it will also be a dollar. that is the first app i paid for..

*potatochip. what does partitioning ur sd card do for ya?? i have an 8GB class 6 as well. if i can benefit from doing that then i will.*

enjoy ur G1's everyone!

After you root(if you do) you can save all of your apps to your SD card. When you have a 8gb c6....it only makes sense


----------



## PotatoChip

Thx Alpha you hit it on the spot.









Basically what I linked shows how you can create two partitions. One of ext2 or 3 for the linux portion that the phone can use for it's apps and additional internal storage and another one of Fat32 for any music, video, and whatever else. I use 500mb for int ext3 and 7500mb for fat32 personally.

There aren't much improvement in terms of performance, instead it expands the limited amount of internal memory to install more apps. I'm just getting past the 100ish apps mark and I definitely needed the extra room.









You can do this many ways, but the easiest for me was to use a terminal from my phone. Of course to have access to terminal or make split partition usable, you'll need to root your phone. It can be a bit daunting, but if you can mess with bios and overclock with ease, it shouldn't be difficult for you to pick it up after some reading from xda developers. There are some great guides as well.

If you are looking for a bit of performance gain you should look into this thread for an app called swapper.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...hlight=swapper

You'll need root for this as well. This app basically creates a swappable page space on your sd your phone can use as temp ram. Helped me quite a bit with multitasking/web browsing while streaming something to listen to.


----------



## Salku

I did not know there was a club that existed, man im missing out, I love my G1 fully rooted and overclocked too. Perfect on the gaming on the go with the ol J.F.1.5 Build


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Salku* 
I did not know there was a club that existed, man im missing out, I love my G1 fully rooted and overclocked too. Perfect on the gaming on the go with the ol J.F.1.5 Build

Have you tried any of the new Hero Builds?


----------



## XFreeRollerX

I been using the CM builds - the UI tweaks are much better than any of the 3 main builds I tested

I rooted my phone 4 days ago


----------



## Salku

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AIpha* 
Have you tried any of the new Hero Builds?

I been waiting to see if someone was going to say oh no! The phone crash but there has been very good reviews with JACHero 2.5


----------



## MisterAutomatic

I own a G1, but the doggon cupcake update has not come to my phone yet.


----------



## Salku

Are you running the stock version of the G1?


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Salku* 
I been waiting to see if someone was going to say oh no! The phone crash but there has been very good reviews with JACHero 2.5

It's a great build. LOVE the UI. but it's too slow for my likings. I'm running Cyanogen. x)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MisterAutomatic* 
I own a G1, but the doggon cupcake update has not come to my phone yet.

Refer to my post earlier in this thread, it will tell you how to manually update to Cupcake.(Still stock/un-rooted.)

Edit: Here's the exact post. Post


----------



## burrbit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Salku* 
I did not know there was a club that existed, man im missing out, I love my G1 fully rooted and overclocked too. Perfect on the gaming on the go with the ol J.F.1.5 Build

you can overclock the g1??


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *burrbit* 
you can overclock the g1??

Aye, you can. x) Have mine overclocked to 528MHz from 3xxMHz on STOCK COOLING!!!


----------



## burrbit

geez where can i get a tutorial on how to do that? also how does it effect the battery life?


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *burrbit* 
geez where can i get a tutorial on how to do that? also how does it effect the battery life?

It's an app, it requires Root access. But there is a widget. I suggest heading to www.xda-developers.com

Guide To Rooting

Useful Definitions

Part 1 Video Guide by CoolPsTuts

Part 2


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Whats the OC app called?


----------



## AIpha

I believe it's called the Overclock widget. xD(seriously)


----------



## XFreeRollerX

haha alright I will search for it


----------



## MisterAutomatic

I've seen the overclock widget. They say it makes your phone run a little more warmer than usual though.


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MisterAutomatic* 
I've seen the overclock widget. They say it makes your phone run a little more warmer than usual though.

Well naturally overclocking=more heat.

Also, the higher you overclock, the worse battery life is. The more you underclock, the better your battery life will be.


----------



## MisterAutomatic

Can someone pleaaaaze tell me where I can download the cupcake 1.5 rom. My phone never picked it up and t-mobile isn't even doing it anymore as an OTA update. I found a couple sites that had links to it, but their links didn't work.


----------



## OrphanShadow

I may be abandoning my G1 in the rain come mid august if the HTC Hero shapes up to be as good as its claimed.

Maybe since more Android powered devices are coming out besides the G1 we should create a separate Android thread for everyone else?


----------



## AIpha

You can download the OTA Here.

Here's a post with directions on how to do the update.
http://www.overclock.net/6291095-post157.html

Eh...the hero seems alright. But Lack of keyboard=Bleh to me. I have the Hero Rom on my phone right now. x) Gotta love Rosie.


----------



## MisterAutomatic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AIpha* 
You can download the OTA Here.

Here's a post with directions on how to do the update.
http://www.overclock.net/6291095-post157.html

Eh...the hero seems alright. But Lack of keyboard=Bleh to me. I have the Hero Rom on my phone right now. x) Gotta love Rosie.

This link doesn't seem to be working for me. +Rep for the help anyways. Its almost like no one has this on their computer anymore or something. Someone had to have downloaded it.


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MisterAutomatic* 
This link doesn't seem to be working for me. +Rep for the help anyways. Its almost like no one has this on their computer anymore or something. Someone had to have downloaded it.

Sent you an IM but got no response. I have it on my PC.


----------



## MisterAutomatic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sintricate* 
Sent you an IM but got no response. I have it on my PC.

Thanks again sinctricate, but my success has been equally trumped by defeat. I've followed the instructions to the letter. I've even did a master reset on the phone. This is what I get when I try to do the update:

Installing from sdcard...
Finding update package...
Opening update package...
Verifying update package...
E:No signature (413 files)
E:Verification failed
Installation aborted.

Any suggestions?


----------



## sintricate

I can't think of anything. The only time I got any errors, I just had to make sure I formatted the SD card to FAT32 and not just FAT and it worked fine.

You can try to dl another copy of the update but i'm sure it's exactly the same one I sent you.

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ahd7...US_CUPCAKE_zip


----------



## MisterAutomatic

Man this sux. If I can't get this thing updated by tonight it will be on the OCN market tomorrow. You can believe that. I don't have time for this BS. I shouldn't even have to go through this much of a headaching pain.


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MisterAutomatic* 
Thanks again sinctricate, but my success has been equally trumped by defeat. I've followed the instructions to the letter. I've even did a master reset on the phone. This is what I get when I try to do the update:

Installing from sdcard...
Finding update package...
Opening update package...
Verifying update package...
E:No signature (413 files)
E:Verification failed
Installation aborted.

Any suggestions?


Make sure your SDcard is named "SDCARD" And make sure your SDCARD is formatted as FAT32.


----------



## MisterAutomatic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AIpha* 
Make sure your SDcard is named "SDCARD" And make sure your SDCARD is formatted as FAT32.

You the man. Big shouts to AIpha for helping through the entire process. Seems my phone was rooted and it kept me from doing the updates. M.Automatic is a noob my friend. +Rep for you.


----------



## Antho

Bricked my G1 last night









Lesson learned: Don't start loading new ROM's while watching TV as you will inevitably skip the most important step! (i.e radio before SPL)


----------



## KarmaKiller

Oh that sucks!


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Antho* 
Bricked my G1 last night









Lesson learned: Don't start loading new ROM's while watching TV as you will inevitably skip the most important step! (i.e radio before SPL)

Why were you on the first radio anyway?...I'm rockin the Haykuro Danger SPL /w new radio. And I back in forth on ROMs...sometimes I use a Hero rom. When that starts being slow, I nandroid back to Cyanogen !!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller* 
Oh that sucks!









Yeah...that blows.


----------



## Antho

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AIpha* 
Why were you on the first radio anyway?...I'm rockin the Haykuro Danger SPL /w new radio. And I back in forth on ROMs...sometimes I use a Hero rom. When that starts being slow, I nandroid back to Cyanogen !!!!

Previously installed JACHero on wife's g1 so went about sticking it on mine (matching phones







how sad), finished rooting it & started to install the new radio & spl from here, was watching Dragon's Den & installed the SPL first by mistake and the G1 bricked itself, fortunately there was an OTA update at the weekend so went to T-mobile, said it died during update & now it's being replaced







_hopefully._


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Antho* 
Previously installed JACHero on wife's g1 so went about sticking it on mine (matching phones







how sad), finished rooting it & started to install the new radio & spl from here, was watching Dragon's Den & installed the SPL first and the G1 bricked itself, fortunately there was an OTA update at the weekend so went to T-mobile, said it died during update & now it's being replaced







_hopefully._

Oh I see...after seeing "Phonedog John(Idk if you know him..) brick his phone via a new SPL and the old radio. First thing I did when I rooted was flash to the newest radio. And if I'm not using Hero, I flash back to the Hard SPL


----------



## PotatoChip

who wants a donut?


----------



## AIpha

I'd prefer Hero, but a Donut will hold me off.


----------



## Funcrazy1

Getting mine on my next upgrade on tmobile xD stoked off this iphone and on too a keyboard. Better Service too! My mom gets 3 bars in the house and i get no service (p-.-)p


----------



## PotatoChip

There is a new release of hero firmware that was ported for root user by Drizzy version 2.8 and it is just blazing fast. Just running it on linux swap and ext3 partition.

I think this is a huge improvement overall in terns of speed compared to jachero 2.7.3.which I was using. Worth giving it a look if you've been thinking of trying hero.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=540791


----------



## serialtoon

I currently have.....
2 Tmobile G1's
1 Google ION
1 myTouch 3G (or...HTC Sapphire)


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PotatoChip* 
There is a new release of hero firmware that was ported for root user by Drizzy version 2.8 and it is just blazing fast. Just running it on linux swap and ext3 partition.

I think this is a huge improvement overall in terns of speed compared to jachero 2.7.3.which I was using. Worth giving it a look if you've been thinking of trying hero.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=540791

I'll try it as soon as I get unlazy and make a swap partition.


----------



## PotatoChip

Making a swap partition is really easy with cyan recovery image 1.4. It can all be done on the phone itselft in recovery. It's much simpler now. You can find the direction on the jachero thread.

Performance boost is really noticeable also. It not like swapper using swap file that bogged down.


----------



## Antho

Got my repaired G1 back the other day







Now must remember to flash it in the correct order this time without any distractions...


----------



## XFreeRollerX

I created a linux swap file on my G1's SD card however it seems my Cyn 3.9.7 ROM is not making use of it

You guys got an idea how to make the swap be used?


----------



## GodofGrunts

I'm thinking of getting the Dev phone since I'm on Sprint.

My question is, Is it worth the $425 to get it?


----------



## Nepalese

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrkryz*


I have one for mobile gaming development and heres my take:

- Too Bulky, thick, heavy and bad form factor
- Screen is too small for the market segment its competing in.
- Poorly weighted - once screen is open its weight makes it dip forward in your hand.. like holding a pail of water.. the weight shifts and is very uncomfortable.
- User interface is poor by comparison to iPhone. non-intuitive and cludgy at best.
- TMobile is by far the worst network

+ Open platform, not a walled garden for developers and breeds competition in the market
+ It will do for open platforms what the iPhone did for re-inventing mobile appliances.


Iphone is slimmer than the G1 but it surely is wider too. 
They both have the same 3.2inch screen with same resolution. The iphone's screen


----------



## Nepalese

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrkryz*


I have one for mobile gaming development and heres my take:

- Too Bulky, thick, heavy and bad form factor
- Screen is too small for the market segment its competing in.
- Poorly weighted - once screen is open its weight makes it dip forward in your hand.. like holding a pail of water.. the weight shifts and is very uncomfortable.
- User interface is poor by comparison to iPhone. non-intuitive and cludgy at best.
- TMobile is by far the worst network

+ Open platform, not a walled garden for developers and breeds competition in the market
+ It will do for open platforms what the iPhone did for re-inventing mobile appliances.


Iphone is slimmer than the G1 but it surely is wider too. 
They both have the same 3.2inch screen with same resolution.
Texting is much easier with the qwerty keyboard vs iphones poor keyboard. MyTouch has a better keyboard then the Iphone.
As for texting you can always download a app for it. 
When you turn the iphone on, its filled with app icons. Where as when u turn the G1 on, you see a screen similiar to a Desktop pc where you can fully customize the screen with widgets and apps. 
This 3GS is the 4th iphone and they finally made a cell phone that is worth buying and still lacks customizing the home screen.
However, its a cool looking phone that still needs a lot of work done. 
I have been with Verizon, AT&T and T-Mobile and so far T-Mobile is the best for me along with a greatly invented phone by HTC.


----------



## Nepalese

Oh. BTW, the G1 does have all the cool apps like the Iphone and it pretty much does anything that the iphone can do. It was built to kill the Iphone 3G. One of the best features about the G1 is that it can do High Quality YouTube using the 3G Network while an Iphone can only do that using Wireless connection.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

The Dev Phone is worth it

I just finished enabling ext4 file system and linux-swap on my SD card with CM ROM build 4.0.1 and let me tell you the speed this thing has is GODLIKE now.

Combine Linux Swap with EX4 and SetCPU, you got something that the iPhone can't even touch in speed man. this thing is off the hook


----------



## GodofGrunts

Does it support XFS? If not I'd probably be able to build the it into the Kernel, but XFS' I/O throughput is SO much higher the EXT4


----------



## m$_is_not_the_answer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX*


The Dev Phone is worth it

I just finished enabling ext4 file system and linux-swap on my SD card with CM ROM build 4.0.1 and let me tell you the speed this thing has is GODLIKE now.

Combine Linux Swap with EX4 and SetCPU, you got something that the iPhone can't even touch in speed man. this thing is off the hook


instructions plz!! iv almost taken the sim out of mine and put it back in my pearl 8100 just cuz the speed (lack thereof) is really starting to get to me

edit: btw, in your sig rig is that backup drive really that small?


----------



## EntropyTTU

Add me. This phone rocks.









When rooting, if I want to run the ext4 file system, can I go ahead and do the initial format to ext4, or do I need to start and setup up with fat32 and THEN format to ext4?

Maybe not? I guess the origianl rom with the hole in it, allowing root, has to have the fat32, and this is not possible?

Thanks


----------



## quakermaas

Thinking of getting one of these phones.

Is there a difference between HTC Dream and G1, what do I have to watch out for when buying second hand/used?

Can I only use there own headphone/earbuds or is there an adapter for 3.mm5 stereo jack?

I will be buying without a contract, I'm in Europe and a complete noob.

Any tips(what to look for) or guides for buying would help me a lot and will be greatly appreciated


----------



## EntropyTTU

Is there a difference? None, just the name.

Watch out for? The same thing you would with anything used, i.e. abuse, is it stolen, functioning properly, over-priced, etc...

Only use their earbuds? No, thank God, they are as bad as most that come with phones. It comes with an adapter, which has a 3.5 jack, which will work with any headphones with a 3.5 jack. The adapter also has a button for talk and a mic for hands-free use. However, the adapter's cord, IMO, is too long, and they have an angled cordless adapter, that you can buy seperately.

I am using these: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1218008398563
They are good, not as good as Senn's, but only $30, and don't have to be to worried about tearing them up, which I have been prone to do with earphones.

What to look for? Are you getting the phone in Europe, I am assuming yes, but if not... As far as I know, if you _were_ to buy in/form the U.S. it wouldn't work in Europe due to digital communications protocol differences.


----------



## quakermaas

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...=STRK:MEWNX:IT



won







UK keyboard







..it was meant to be for me .








can collect in person







come to papa lol
Sorry, I am a bit buzzed


----------



## EntropyTTU

Very nice!

You are going to love that phone.


----------



## Jodiuh

I hate my Tour!!!!!!!!!

Probably the biggest thing keeping me from leaving big red's the coverage and quality of sound from both ends. All 4 Tour's sound like crap. I have no idea what's going on, but my Razr V3C leaves it in the DUST.

So right now I'm thinking about getting rid of the Tour and using my V3C until the real G2 comes out and gets picked up on Verizon. Will I be waiting for years? All I really want's a bigger better screen, slimmer form factor, 3.5mm, usable trackball, and no chin.









Also, anyone get a chance to extensively compare a Bold/Tour keyboard vs G1 vs MyTouch 3G?


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts*


Does it support XFS? If not I'd probably be able to build the it into the Kernel, but XFS' I/O throughput is SO much higher the EXT4


Im running linux-swap and EXT4 partitions

Quote:



Originally Posted by *m$_is_not_the_answer*


instructions plz!! iv almost taken the sim out of mine and put it back in my pearl 8100 just cuz the speed (lack thereof) is really starting to get to me

edit: btw, in your sig rig is that backup drive really that small?










Yes

and my 6-drive RAID 0 array is only 400GB (short stroking) to lower access time and increase IOPS, I have 1.5TB of backup which is plenty.

edit: LOL I just noticed its 1.5GB... gotta fix that

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


I hate my Tour!!!!!!!!!

Probably the biggest thing keeping me from leaving big red's the coverage and quality of sound from both ends. All 4 Tour's sound like crap. I have no idea what's going on, but my Razr V3C leaves it in the DUST.

So right now I'm thinking about getting rid of the Tour and using my V3C until the real G2 comes out and gets picked up on Verizon. Will I be waiting for years? All I really want's a bigger better screen, slimmer form factor, 3.5mm, usable trackball, and no chin.









Also, anyone get a chance to extensively compare a Bold/Tour keyboard vs G1 vs MyTouch 3G?


G2 I think is the UK G1, and MyTouch 3G is the Second Gen G1


----------



## Jodiuh

I'm just *****ing because I think the G2 (magic) really isn't much of a G2 at all. It seems more like an H1 to me. H for the half ass keyboard and 1 because it's still the same old hardware. I took a few minutes to try out the MyTouch 3G @ a local mall kiosk and it just wasn't working out.

There's a few other things that bug me about the G1 too, 1 being that ugly screen. But I guess you can't have it all, now can you?


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Just look at the iPhone

its crawling on its 4th generation now? You still can't change the ugly black background on the home screen without jailbreaking it and that can be a big PITA!

The G1 has its flaws, yes. But they are ones I can put up with. I'm waiting on a phone that has better hardware capabilities to upgrade. As you said, the MyTouch 3G is a minor "fix here fix there" type of upgrade over the G1. It uses slightly better battery, brighter screen, and no physical keyboard (BAD!)


----------



## Jodiuh

That may be true, but the screen's as crystal clear as a Storm or Tour. And it's got the best browser. And it's got some awesome games. And it's SUPER fast. And the movie making/editing ROCKS. Who cares if you can't make a phone call or change the background!

*Jod never has phone call reliability issues on Verizon and his Tour changes background every 60 minutes...take that away and he will *****...you'll see.*


----------



## XFreeRollerX

IDK what iPhone you used but my friend has a 3Gs and it isn't a whole lot faster than the G1... Once I modded my G1 with custom linux-swap and the EXT4 partitions its bout the same renderspeed of everything with the 3Gs

the only thing I like bout the 3Gs is size and battery life. I love how customizable the G1 is though... I can control the clock settings of the CPU too (Ithink iPhone has something similar) but I push mine past defaults for a bit more performance







I set a profile so when battery drops below 45% it cuts to minimum speed


----------



## KarmaKiller

Totally off topic from what you guys have been talking about, but have you guys checked out the ASxxxx apps in the market? They're pretty nifty IMO. They have several apps out for video, pics, music, etc that the instant you say take the pic, it uploads it on the web to a online storage site, so NO SDcard space is used. I thought it was pretty nifty, and went ahead and got the AStunes app, same deal but with music. So now I can have my whole music library at the touch of a button.








Check them out:
http://www.androidstorage.com/applications

Also another nifty app I've been using lots, especially with the HTPC, is Gmote. It's been out for awhile so I'm sure most of you guys know about it, but it's still something good to mention in the thread I think also.

  
 YouTube - Gmote Android App Review - AndroidApps.com


----------



## Brutuz

Can the G1 last about 6-7 hours without a charge while texting fairly often and listening to MP3's?


----------



## Jodiuh

I accidentally ordered a G1 the other night.

So I saw a posting on Techbargains about a "click through to see price" and was curious as to how much less than $100 it could be. The instructions in the posting gave a step and then said, "This will show your final tally price." Well, it didn't show me a final tally, it placed the order for $100.









I wrote them a nasty email since they had a massive banner below the ad I figured they knew what they were doing. Oh well.

Also, I think I found the real G2! It's called the Motorola Sholes, will be on Verizon, have wifi, ship w/ Eclair, offer a WVGA screen, 5MP shooter, and come w/ better hardware than a PSP for gaming. Apparently just as the G1 was the google experience phone for Android 1.0, this will be the GE phone for Android 2.0 in all it's multi touch loving glory.

http://androidandme.com/2009/08/news...and-cpu-specs/


----------



## Brutuz

Oh god. Motorola.


----------



## Jodiuh

You ever use an original Razr V3C on Verizon? How bout an e815? I've yet to use a device that sounded anywhere near as good as them. Besides, who doesn't like rooting for the odd guy out? Remember Palm last year? Now look @ the Pre, completely changed everything. I find it hard to believe Google would give their blessing on something if it wasn't the new hotness. Just look @ the link I provided. The amount of win on the machine's insane!

That said, I'm secretly hoping Wirefly will send me that G1 anyway, hehe. How does it sound as a phone, phone though? I've only had 1 conversation on a G1 and the caller sounded like a freakin' robot. Is that T-Mobile or the phone?


----------



## Brutuz

I'm in Australia, no verizon.








But U had a V3 and currently have a V3xx, both started to fall apart easily.


----------



## Jodiuh

Huh? I have a V3C Razr that's metal. It's been tossed out a moving car, used as a hockey puck on asphalt more than once, chucked 30 ft into a wall, and otherwise abused beyond comprehension. Aside from a few dings and scratch marks, the device's in perfect condition and like I said, sounds MUCH better than the Verizon Storm or Tour. It's a rock solid device and hopefully this new Moto will be the same.

I've got a trip north coming up on Friday and wirefly might be able to have the G1 to me by then. That would be the perfect test for TMO's network. We'll see. Is there a list of must have apps so I can be ready? What about a general guide to this file system nonsense Freeroller's talking about? Also, does it come w/ a USB to 3.5mm headphone adapter or will I need to get one of those?


----------



## Brutuz

Yeah, THAT part of the design is good, but this is the second RAZR V3 style I've had that the keypad is starting to lift up in places and when a metal keypad does that, it's bad. (Scratched screen, etc)
That and the slight bumps (Like the bottom of a TRUE) on the Metal front of the phone catch dust like no other, plus the chargers are very weak.. (Both broke when babied, thank god PC charging works...)


----------



## Nyne7lac

I think this thread should become the "Android Phone Owners" thread....I have a Mytouch 3g and I'm enjoying the android goodness


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brutuz* 
Can the G1 last about 6-7 hours without a charge while texting fairly often and listening to MP3's?

Well depends on the listening MP3 part...I've had my phone last 12+ hours while texting heavily and talking lightly on it. OF course it depends on your settings...(3g/Backlight/apps that are running) It all depends...I always have 3g turned off(I don't have 3g in cinci) and backlight brightness is midway/lowest using a power control widget. Weather that updates every 3 hrs...so it depends lol.


----------



## Brutuz

I doubt I'll have weather as that can be checked for free on my carriers site (On the non-counted against your DLs page) and I'll have the backlight on lowest if its anything like the spotlight that is my V3xx, but I will have 3G, is that with the stock battery? Because if it lasts 12 hours on that, then I can just get a larger one off eBay if it doesn't I guess.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nyne7lac*


I think this thread should become the "Android Phone Owners" thread....I have a Mytouch 3g and I'm enjoying the android goodness


Good point... Hmmm Ill change that once i figure out what to do with the thread op lol


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brutuz*


I doubt I'll have weather as that can be checked for free on my carriers site (On the non-counted against your DLs page) and I'll have the backlight on lowest if its anything like the spotlight that is my V3xx, but I will have 3G, is that with the stock battery? Because if it lasts 12 hours on that, then I can just get a larger one off eBay if it doesn't I guess.


Yes, it's the stock battery /w the processor overclocked to 528mhz.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AIpha* 
Yes, it's the stock battery /w the processor overclocked to 528mhz.

Thanks, guess I will get one of these then.

+rep.


----------



## xguntherc

The Battery on my G1 at first didn't last very long. and I was pretty unhappy about my latest phone having TERRIBLE battery life. but I got around that.

The G1, and Mytouch 3G are like mini PC's. they get bloated, to many Processes going on, stuff like that. and everytime you open something it stays running unless the phone needs to kill it.

I found that Restarting my phone every morning, or every other morning Dramatically saved my battery time. giving it a fresh start like that. Also I use tasKiller, or task manager on my G1 to kill apps.

when you restart and first power on the G1, on mine Maps, Voicedialing, gmail, calander, music, along with many other things are all running at start-up that don't need to be.. So I use taskiller to kill these uneeded apps and just leave running email (for my yahoo) and a few other things. and when I open something big, I kill it afterwords. my battery lasts WAY more. and the phone is faster. I use 3G off and on all day and by nights end I still have plenty of battery.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

updated OP to Android owners instead of G1 specific

also, Im testing cyanogen mod ROMs for my G1, I've found 4.0.2 to be the fastest and anything after that is slow as F___







I have yet to test their newest build 4.1.6 but indications show its just as slow as the 4.1.5 I tested and got rid of in less than 20 minutes due to how slow it is


----------



## Jodiuh

Sweet. So I can join up when I get my Sholes?


----------



## Nyne7lac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX*


updated OP to Android owners instead of G1 specific

also, Im testing cyanogen mod ROMs for my G1, I've found 4.0.2 to be the fastest and anything after that is slow as F___







I have yet to test their newest build 4.1.6 but indications show its just as slow as the 4.1.5 I tested and got rid of in less than 20 minutes due to how slow it is



Thanks for that









I'm currently on cyanogen 4.0.4 and it's pretty fast. Then again its the first mod I ever used. I have no complaints tho. It runs close to stock but it gave me what was missing in my phone (multitouch and wifi tethering)


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Yeah Im waiting until the speed is matched back to 4.0.2

which btw, 4.0.2 is faster than 4.0.4.... its missing a couple goodies though that help the kernal be a bit smoother for FC issues. I dont use many apps so i dont care for the tweaks they made


----------



## xguntherc

Hey Guys, anyone with the G1. are you on t-mobile. they are the only seller right.

I have the G1. and starting yesterday afternoon and so far all day today my 3G is not working. no email, no net. nothing. it doesnt load anything. then when i change to edge it works fine.

Im not sure what to do, next is to call T mobile maybe.

Any idea's


----------



## Jodiuh

Man...T-Mobile has all the fun.









http://gizmodo.com/5356696/motorola-cliq-quick-hands-on


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
Hey Guys, anyone with the G1. are you on t-mobile. they are the only seller right.

I have the G1. and starting yesterday afternoon and so far all day today my 3G is not working. no email, no net. nothing. it doesnt load anything. then when i change to edge it works fine.

Im not sure what to do, next is to call T mobile maybe.

Any idea's

Just use your Edge? T-Mobile is doing a lot of work with their 3G and trying to expand it. They could've shut it off for w.e reason...I don't have 3G in my area yet...supposed to be here any day now. (Although I keep my 3G services off anyways for battery...)

I think it'd probably be best to call them.

@FreeRoller

I'm on the first JacHeroski rom...the one off of the official Hero Release. Its fast for a Hero Rom...still no Cyanogen comparison...(well...the home screen scrolls super smooth. Going into apps aren't to bad either. I've only got the black HTC screen about 4 times...and thats only if I dwell on a screen for way too long.. I'll probably switch though...JAC's g1 broke so he won't be doing any more updates...


----------



## xguntherc

I've not tried any roms, is it worth looking into?? whats fastest. I don't really wanna change the look of things to much tho.

and I'm in Vegas, we are known to have one of the strongest 3G signals of anywhere in the country, and in the top 3 for T-mobile at least.. it's usually very fast. and edge is noticeably slower.

Also, I NEVER use the regular browser. it's sad. I use Opera mini and it's fast as can be.. still decent on edge, but I'd like to have my 3G.

They could be working on it, I know they were adding changes for the Mytouch but I didn't have any problems during that launch.

maybe I should call t mobs.


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
I've not tried any roms, is it worth looking into?? whats fastest. I don't really wanna change the look of things to much tho.

Weelllll....I have to say Yes. Just because I've looked into it and love it. There are quite a few devs on the Dream(g1) scene...They make ROM's/Themes and some apps. I don't know if you've heard of the HTC Hero...but I'm running it's software on my G1 right now...modded a bit of course. However, if you just flash to something like Cyanogen's Roms...they won't change the look. They DO change the performance...his are very fast! and usually include some new features from future Android Releases(Donut being the next one.) If you did want a new theme/look. Then you could look at that as well...








That's a screenshot of the theme I have on my g1(or DID before I flashed the Hero ROM.) IF you're a football fan there is a theme for every team. You can check that Here.

If you want to browse through the themes just to get an idea of what you can do, click This.

Here's a list of ROMs.

If you want help on rooting/jailbreaking/modding(gaining root access so you can do what you want to your g1.) let me know, I know quite a few good guides, and could help you through the process if you'd like. (Of course...assuming you want to go down that path.) If not, no worries..nothing wrong with a stock G1.

But rooting has many advantages.







Just throwing that out there. ;P

OH, and regarding your 3g problem...I'd definitely call Tmo. lol


----------



## Gref

IMO the G1 is the best phone I've ever owned...since I started having a cell phone several years ago I just didn't like it when the Camera phones came out and then when they finally blended PDA's and Cell Phones together (WinMo made me gag lol)

Finally once the G1 came out I was enthralled by it and my GF convinced me to take the plunge...its actually not bad for the price, $135 between the two of us ($67.5 each)

Where I live the EDGE and 3G is kind of mixed as far as coverage is concerned and I will admit T-Mo has given me a bit of a headache when my signal just completely drops for some reason but its because they keep putting up brand new towers so I'm a bit patient.

Before I was with US Cell and their crappy phone selection and was paying WAY too much, in all honesty I love my Phone and the price I pay for it...Android kicks ass!


----------



## xguntherc

My G1 in the 5 or so months ive owned it has never dropped a call here in vegas. signal is always good. 3G has been very solid til 4 days ago like i said. and i also love mine.

So i called t mobs. guy was the worst cs rep ive ever talked to. didnt sound like he knew what was going on.

he did say t mobile had a upgraded DATA plan since the G1 was released and i was on the old one. not cupcake. but a data plan through t mobile. i asked what it did. he said it costs the same. improves performance and adds new apps n features to the phone. (lol i think hes confused with cupcake) but he did do something. and since then 3g works fine. possibly better. so maybe the new plan gets better service and range or something.

also. will rooting void my warranty? i dont really care to change the look. but performance id like. (overclock that shizzz)

although taskiller does speed it up. others G1's seem slower than mine. thanks for the info. whats the best stable rom for performance?


----------



## Jodiuh

Well, that makes sense. TMo's your top carrier in Vegas according to cellreception.com and I've found them pretty accurate. Verizon's tops out here and it shows.


----------



## GodofGrunts

HTC Hero comes out soon! I'm pre ordering mine ASAP


----------



## xguntherc

the hero is coming to the usa. from what ive read T mobile UK has the G2 Touch. aka hero that will be released in october running the sense UI and donut 1.6 but i didnt read about anything in usa.

I'd love to get the hero. it looks amazing. my only concern and problem is its almost the same as the G1. same 528 mhz processor. only slightly more flash mem. same size screen but with updated stuff. and android also plans to release donut. and 2.0 (eclar) before the end of 2009. 2.0 will have voice and complete search funtion as well as true multi touch.

I would love to get the hero, but when its barely better than my G1. why..

what will be the absolute BEST is a snapdragon nvidia 1.0GHz processor (like what is going in a new samsung phone) to go inside a phone that looks like a mix of the G1 and the Hero, made by HTC and have Android. can you imagine it with that. Also the next release after eclar is Flan, and it will be gamer aimed, as in PSP performance in a phone. and snapdragon should be what powers that phone.

I'm sticking with Android as long as i can. i love it.

did i miss anything, or wrong? what do you all know about future stuff?


----------



## Sozin

Man, Verizon gets jack when it comes to phone; I hate every phone I've had with them. I'd love to T-Mobile tomorrow......if only I paid my own bill.

Thankfully, pappa-san picks up that tab, and I know he's not switching from Verizon anytime soon.

Oh well, at least I can dream of Verizon getting a decent, non-locked down phone someday.


----------



## PiratesRule

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
Man, Verizon gets jack when it comes to phone; I hate every phone I've had with them. I'd love to T-Mobile tomorrow......if only I paid my own bill.

Thankfully, pappa-san picks up that tab, and I know he's not switching from Verizon anytime soon.

Oh well, at least I can dream of Verizon getting a decent, non-locked down phone someday.

Verizon is getting at least one Android phone next month.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AIpha* 







That's a screenshot of the theme I have on my g1(or DID before I flashed the Hero ROM.) IF you're a football fan there is a theme for every team. You can check that Here.

What program do you use for the screen capture and is it free ?

I have had my G1 four weeks, been rooted the last 2 weeks and have been using the cyanogen v4.1.11.1 for 5 days now, with very little issues, fast and smooth.

I was running the cyanogen v4.0.4 before that and have tried a few of the hero roms, micro hero seems ok, but a little slow for me, I prefer the speed of the cyanogen ROM,s

I am also running the he-aero theme


----------



## Brutuz

I'm getting my HTC Dream in about a week, is there a list of good roms, apps, etc for it so I can start doing that straight away? Can you use Opera Mobile on it?


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brutuz*


I'm getting my HTC Dream in about a week, is there a list of good roms, apps, etc for it so I can start doing that straight away? Can you use Opera Mobile on it?


Opera mobile is available and working

here is my list:
cyanogen mod
my coupons
ix mat barcode scanner
atrackdog
marble solitare
daraIRC
androzip
last.fm
pandora
taskiller
ringdroid
cestos
chess/checkers
ak notepad
meebo IM
have2eat
spin the bottle
10001 cocktail
linda file manager
google maps
strobe light
flashlight
wheres my droid
temrinal emulator
car mode
apps installer
today widgit 
gps spedo
todler lock
ultimate stopwatch
calCOOLater


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brutuz*


I'm getting my HTC Dream in about a week, is there a list of good roms, apps, etc for it so I can start doing that straight away? Can you use Opera Mobile on it?


Yes, mini opera is free on the android market, I wasn't that keen on it, but to be honest I didn't give it much of a chance.
I use Loccy's BetterBrowser, which is similar to the original, but with tweaks to improve it.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=551119

Good place for G1 and where I got all my info and roms
http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=446


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quakermaas* 
What program do you use for the screen capture and is it free ?

I have had my G1 four weeks, been rooted the last 2 weeks and have been using the cyanogen v4.1.11.1 for 5 days now, with very little issues, fast and smooth.

I was running the cyanogen v4.0.4 before that and have tried a few of the hero roms, micro hero seems ok, but a little slow for me, I prefer the speed of the cyanogen ROM,s

I am also running the he-aero theme









Well, you need the Android SDK. And a program called Eclipse.(Not sure if you actually need Eclipse anymore...but I have it...its a big download though.)

Anyways, here's a guide that will tell you how;
Taking Screenshots on your G1!


----------



## quakermaas

Google lying down the law on Cyanogenmod(well not yet, but the big stick is out).
Show your support anyway you can.

"We just received word that Cyanogen has received a cease and desist letter from Google"

http://androidandme.com/2009/09/hack...od-in-trouble/

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=564202

http://www.cyrket.com/package/com.mh...avecyanogenmod


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quakermaas*


Google lying down the law on Cyanogenmod(well not yet, but the big stick is out).
Show your support anyway you can.

"We just received word that Cyanogen has received a cease and desist letter from Google"

http://androidandme.com/2009/09/hack...od-in-trouble/

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=564202

http://www.cyrket.com/package/com.mh...avecyanogenmod


I know!!! I'm so pissed off at Google atm...I'm SERIOUSLY considering putting my G1 up for sale...I mean it's OPEN SOURCE...Cyanogen helped make it even MORE popular then what it would've been...Now they're basically just another Apple...


----------



## Brutuz

God, that is stupid.. Cyanogen is the reason I'm getting this phone over an iPhone 3GS or Omnia.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AIpha* 
I know!!! I'm so pissed off at Google atm...I'm SERIOUSLY considering putting my G1 up for sale...I mean it's OPEN SOURCE...Cyanogen helped make it even MORE popular then what it would've been...Now they're basically just another Apple...

Well I agree with you that it is stupid but here's an easy fix.

Take out those apps. Include a script that installs them and runs the first time you turn on the phone.

Easy fix, doesn't break any laws.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts*


Well I agree with you that it is stupid but here's an easy fix.

Take out those apps. Include a script that installs them and runs the first time you turn on the phone.

Easy fix, doesn't break any laws.


Apparently that breaks laws too.

From what I've heard, the only legal way he could continue as it is, is by giving us the code, minus the apps, so we compile it, install it (But let it keep the current apps on the phone, unchanged).

Apps might only be the AOSP and Market stuff I think though.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brutuz*


Apparently that breaks laws too.

From what I've heard, the only legal way he could continue as it is, is by giving us the code, minus the apps, so we compile it, install it (But let it keep the current apps on the phone, unchanged).

Apps might only be the AOSP and Market stuff I think though.


Wait what? I thought the Android platform was released under GPL?


----------



## Brutuz

It is, the apps aren't.


----------



## Brutuz

Sorry for doublepost/bump, but I'm getting my G1 tomorrow









I was getting it tonight, but my current telecom provider (Telstra) wants to drag it out, so they have one service rep who was recently hired at a busy store (With another watching Seinfeld in his office, I might add!), poor girl had no idea what she was doing and now I have to wait longer for my phone to switch over, so I can keep the same number when I go to Optus with the G1.

Still, it should all go over smoothly tomorrow.


----------



## Sozin

http://www.phonearena.com/htmls/New-...le-a_7177.html

Interesting...a phone that I might actually like on Verizon. And it runs Android.


----------



## Jodiuh

December 1st is like 80 years away though! :-(


----------



## Sozin

Agreed. But April is even further away ($100 discount on phone for me).

I guess it depends on the price and how much I hate my Dare by the time this releases.


----------



## Brutuz

Honestly, Motorola? Nah, every Motorola I've had has had its charger babied yet it still broke after less than a month.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brutuz* 
Honestly, Motorola? Nah, every Motorola I've had has had its charger babied yet it still broke after less than a month.

I've had three LG phones (8600, Chocolate2, Dare) and I've gone through at least three different replacements for each. I am open to any phone manufacturer.

Besides, Motorola is the only way I can get Android with Verizon.


----------



## Brutuz

Fair enough, just make sure you can charge using a USB cable + your computer before you get it.


----------



## Jodiuh

It's not a Razr dude.


----------



## Sozin

What's wrong with the RAZR?


----------



## Jodiuh

It won't die? Seriously, I fast balled mine @ the wall last night and all I got was a reset.

Actually my 4 yr old metal V3C has better voice quality than my Storm or Tour and I will continue to use it until I'm either an Apple kid or Droid saves the day. BB's can eat it.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


What's wrong with the RAZR?


The chargers break easy as heck.


----------



## Jodiuh

Then count me as the exception. I've been through a battery, but both of my home chargers and a car charger have been perfect for as long as I've had the phone. This is the Verizon V3C version btw. Recent razrs are made from bubble gum machine plastic with a 1/2mm thickness. My sis had one and it's got more holes than a box of cheerios.


----------



## Brutuz

Both my RAZRs (Original V3 and a V3xx) both had their chargers break when babied, the V3xx was brought about 10 months ago.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brutuz*


Both my RAZRs (Original V3 and a V3xx) both had their chargers break when babied, the V3xx was brought about 10 months ago.


You just can't get a break with chargers.


----------



## Jodiuh

*Ka-CHING...POW*

What specifically breaks on them?


----------



## XFreeRollerX

all of my chargers have lasted nearly a year that I've had the phone now and all my universal chargers have lasted 3+years, car charger included

what exactly breaks on them?


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* 
*Ka-CHING...POW*

What specifically breaks on them?

The end that plugs into the phone.

Just got my G1







Had to use my WiFi to sync to google servers though :/


----------



## sintricate

Anyone know if I'll be able to get the 1.6 update done via WiFi? I don't have a data plan on my G1 at the moment.


----------



## Brutuz

Yeah, you should be able to, I just updated to 1.5 via WiFi. (cba doing Cyanogen yet, I'll wait for my 16Gb SD card and until I find a good tut that explains every step, since I am a noob at this.)


----------



## Sozin

Some interesting information/picture of the new Motorola Tao/Droid:

Quote:











Android Central has more details on Motorola's Android phone for Verizon which may or may not have a 600 MHz ARM Cortex A8 processor, 3.7-inch 854x480 screen, 5-megapixel camera, video recording and Android 2.0 Eclair (w/ native flash support!).

The phone has floated around under the names "Sholes," "Tao" and "Droid," the last of which seems to be the name most people are betting on. Phonedog says the Android device also packs a second 430MHz C64x+ DSP + ISP (Image Signal Processor), plus a PowerVR SGX 530 GPU, giving this thing a bit of muscle. The phone is rounded otu with a sliding keyboard under its surface, 16 gigs of storage space (with MicroSD for even more room), and a 3.5mm audio jack, all in an enclosure that's just 13.7 mm thick.

The device is rumored for a December 1 launch, meaning we probably won't see it until the new year, but this seems like a promising smartphone contender in the Verizon lineup (BGR also seems to think a keyboard-free version will be announced next year as well).


Source.

I'm falling in love with this thing. I've only heard good things about Android.


----------



## RotaryKnight

im loving this speech synthesis on the update that just got released. Too bad no apps taking advatage of it yet lol.


----------



## EntropyTTU

Is anyone having problems after the 1.6 Donut update?

My phones browsing, market store, and search feature is about useless now. The phone crashes when even accessing the market, the browser crashes when accessed at all, and a couple of other things as well.

Is there a simple way to revert back to 1.5 update?


----------



## [pi]

I got a myTouch 3G on Sunday. I'm still getting used to it, but I'm really liking it. Previously, I had a Sidekick LX. Before that, original Razr.

I haven't had issues with 1.6 yet, although it updated within the first two hours of me owning it, so my grounds for comparison are nil.


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EntropyTTU*


Is anyone having problems after the 1.6 Donut update?

My phones browsing, market store, and search feature is about useless now. The phone crashes when even accessing the market, the browser crashes when accessed at all, and a couple of other things as well.

Is there a simple way to revert back to 1.5 update?


Try wiping.


----------



## EntropyTTU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[pi]*


I haven't had issues with 1.6 yet, although it updated within the first two hours of me owning it, so my grounds for comparison are nil.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*

Try wiping.


Yes, it looks like that is what I will try.

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EntropyTTU* 
Is anyone having problems after the 1.6 Donut update?

My phones browsing, market store, and search feature is about useless now. The phone crashes when even accessing the market, the browser crashes when accessed at all, and a couple of other things as well.

Is there a simple way to revert back to 1.5 update?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *EntropyTTU* 
Yes, it looks like that is what I will try.

Thanks for the responses.

How did it turn out

I just updated to CM's Build of 4.1.999 running Android 1.6

My god I love it


----------



## EntropyTTU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX*


How did it turn out

I just updated to CM's Build of 4.1.999 running Android 1.6

My god I love it


I have yet to actually do it, been too busy, may do it tonight.

I will eventually end up running the CM Build that you are. How is the speed relative to the stock 1.5/1.6 build?

*Edit: Wow, so this is what the 1.6 update was supposed to do. The phone actually runs quite a bit faster. I had gotten used to it running slow after the first time it updated to 1.6, I guess something was corrupted. *


----------



## ImmortalKenny

HTC Hero, reporting in!
(I love this phone)


----------



## ZionEx

I have been looking forward to getting an Android phone and for the longest time the Cliq was at the top of my list. Currently I have seen more developments for Snapdragon based Android phones like the Acer Liquid. I'm wondering if I should get the Cliq or wait for a Snapdragon. I'm so indecisive....


----------



## Jodiuh

OMG Kenny put some clothes on!

Case you guys haven't seen the new Verizon Moto teaser yet:

  
 YouTube - HELLOMOTODROID  



 
or the Android 2.0 screenshot walkthrough on the machine itself.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* 
OMG Kenny put some clothes on!

Uhh...what?


----------



## Jodiuh

I was making a not to obvious reference to the lack of chin, case, skin, or screen protector on the incredibly sexy and very UN FAT FUGLY G1 and UN BULKY G1 FAT, did I mention NOT FAT LIKE G1 FAT device you had there?


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


I was making a not to obvious reference to the lack of chin, case, skin, or screen protector on the incredibly sexy and very UN FAT FUGLY G1 and UN BULKY G1 FAT, did I mention NOT FAT LIKE G1 FAT device you had there?


Oh.

The chin, yeah, Sprint's fault. They should have kept the Euro design. Case, skin, and screen protector, there isn't any available on the market as the phone has only been out a week.


----------



## Jodiuh

As much as I've wanted a G1, I could never get past how incredibly fugly the thing was. Now it appears my Razr will finally get an upgrade this November.









Moto Droid Hands On! It looks like my biggest concerns, the capacitive screen and qwerty slid through unscathed. BGR lambasted the CLIQ, so I'm more than satisfied. WVGA, here I come!


----------



## Sozin

Interesting...Moto Calgary.


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*


HTC Hero, reporting in!
(I love this phone)











I envy you.

My plan is about to expire so I might switch from my G1 to that.


----------



## Brutuz

Is there an idiots guide to rooting/flashing a G1?
I've got stock 1.5 atm.


----------



## EntropyTTU

*@Brutuz*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=442480
XDA is a great resource for anything G1.

There is also this:
http://www.simplehelp.net/2009/10/04...android-phone/

The first legal version, the process is a little different.


----------



## ZionEx

I bit the bullet and got myself a Moto Cliq. I have to say, I love this phone.


----------



## Brutuz

It won't let me do the rooting thing (Flashing it back to RC7) in the first one, says that I can't.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Eclair (Android 2.0) was released to developers today!









http://developer.android.com/sdk/and...ighlights.html


----------



## heathmcabee

My friend has a non andriod phone and using it to boot Andriod off his SD card, so that he has the OS. It works great and is awesome!


----------



## trexxcrap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*


Eclair (Android 2.0) was released to developers today!









http://developer.android.com/sdk/and...ighlights.html


i know! im so excited when someone at xda makes a decent build of it.


----------



## Swiftes

Just got my T-Mobile Pulse!

It is charging now


----------



## SmasherBasher

add me to the list. I will be either pulling the trigger on a mytouch or android G1 today after I return the joke of a phone T Mobile sent me


----------



## huntman21014

I as well, I have been with T-Mo for around 8 years and just upgraded my phone around 3 months ago to the Behold, I hated it and ended up selling it and reverting to my Sidekick.

I called last night and got the customer loyalty department and asked them how much to cancel my line, within 5 minutes I had a Brand New Black G1 on the way to me for $130 with free express shipping, upgrade fees waved, and a full discount!!


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *huntman21014*


I as well, I have been with T-Mo for around 8 years and just upgraded my phone around 3 months ago to the Behold, I hated it and ended up selling it and reverting to my Sidekick.

I called last night and got the customer loyalty department and asked them how much to cancel my line, within 5 minutes I had a Brand New Black G1 on the way to me for $130 with free express shipping, upgrade fees waved, and a full discount!!


Nice! This is why I stay with T-Mobile.

Im on my parents accnt which has been active for ~9 years now and back when I broke my fone they said "oh we have to charge you for the full price of the phone since its not udner warranty" I was like lol okay Ill just switch carriers since I dont have a running contract and like 10 minutes later they sent me a new phone for 20 bucks







that was way back when i thought my Motorola RIZR was hot stuff


----------



## huntman21014

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX*


Nice! This is why I stay with T-Mobile.

Im on my parents accnt which has been active for ~9 years now and back when I broke my fone they said "oh we have to charge you for the full price of the phone since its not udner warranty" I was like lol okay Ill just switch carriers since I dont have a running contract and like 10 minutes later they sent me a new phone for 20 bucks







that was way back when i thought my Motorola RIZR was hot stuff










Yup, they also gave me a full text/email/internet package for $25 a month, the t-mobile customer loyalty department can authorize just about anything, I love their department. They gave me the choice between the MyTouch and the G1 and I really wanted a full keyboard so I went with the G1, they are also sending me a free car charger and an 8GB MicroSDHC card.

The best part is, when t-mo lost the sidekicks data, they credited our accounts $20 and will also be sending us a $100 customer appreciation card, so in reality I am getting the phone for $30, plus I can sell my current sidekick so I am making money on the G1!!


----------



## Sistum Id

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huntman21014* 
Yup, they also gave me a full text/email/internet package for $25 a month, the t-mobile customer loyalty department can authorize just about anything, I love their department. They gave me the choice between the MyTouch and the G1 and I really wanted a full keyboard so I went with the G1, they are also sending me a free car charger and an 8GB MicroSDHC card.

The best part is, when t-mo lost the sidekicks data, they credited our accounts $20 and will also be sending us a $100 customer appreciation card, so in reality I am getting the phone for $30, plus I can sell my current sidekick so I am making money on the G1!!


Thats pretty gangster!!







Wish I would of got a deal like that when I got my G1







.

I cant beleive fast the updates for Android are comming out now. It seemed like forever for Cupcake to come out.

I hope Cyan updates his rom with the new Eclair!!!


----------



## SmasherBasher

Today I spent an hour on the phone with several different reps. Ended up ordering a G1 and a Mytouch between 2 lines.

Got the G1 for $129.99 and the Mytouch for $149. 
Our plan is going to be $139 to split 750 minutes and everything else is unlimited. 
Cant exactly call it a bad deal


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Current MyTouch 3G Owner here and love every minute of it.
Had much bad luck with the T-Mobile Dash, got it replaced 3 times and still had issues. Had to tell Rep that after 6 yrs with T-Mo i was leaving to go somewhere else. Ending convo with a MyTouch Black for $99.00 and 2 yr plan...!!!

T-Mo Support is top notch.. 3G Around my house sucks at times. Oh Well, can't complain tho..


----------



## Sistum Id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


Current MyTouch 3G Owner here and love every minute of it.
Had much bad luck with the T-Mobile Dash, got it replaced 3 times and still had issues. Had to tell Rep that after 6 yrs with T-Mo i was leaving to go somewhere else. Ending convo with a MyTouch Black for $99.00 and 2 yr plan...!!!

T-Mo Support is top notch.. 3G Around my house sucks at times. Oh Well, can't complain tho..


Got wireless internet in your house?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sistum Id*


Got wireless internet in your house?


yes of coarse. sometimes it slips my mind to turn on and i i don't have it set to auto connect when i come home..(wifi and other apps drain battery faster too)


----------



## huntman21014

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


Today I spent an hour on the phone with several different reps. Ended up ordering a G1 and a Mytouch between 2 lines.

Got the G1 for $129.99 and the Mytouch for $149. 
Our plan is going to be $139 to split 750 minutes and everything else is unlimited. 
Cant exactly call it a bad deal


For two lines?! They are getting people over a barrel right now, we have a 1200 minute plan with my faves for $79.99, and then unlimited Web on my line for $25 and unlimited texting on all lines for another $10.

That is $115 for 450 more minutes plus unlimited calling to 5 people on each line, good thing we are grandfathered into this plan, their new structure sucks!


----------



## SmasherBasher

for the same 139 we share the 750 minutes and have 2x data plans. 1 for the G1 and one for the Mytouch. i dont think its that bad.

They discontinued the myfaves


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

my plan for my MyTouch and Wife's Behold is 130.32 and that's 1000 shared minutes and unlimited everything on both lines. Not all bad for 130.00 if paid online and if i go in to a retail store and pay the bill i get UAW discount taken off....


----------



## Nyne7lac

Me and my fiance pay about $170

2 lines, unlimited minutes/text/data

I'm on a MyTouch 3G and the lady is on a Curve 8900


----------



## Scottery

So I am looking to buy a new phone in the near future and the HTC dream caught my eye
is this a good phone or is there another that you guys would recommend over it? Also what should I look for in a plan and how much will I pay (in Canada) ?


----------



## GodofGrunts

My mom, dad, sister, and me are all on the sprint's mobile to mobile plan.

Our bill is 160 a month for unlimited data, text, picture, video, and 1500 shared minutes. My sister and I use about 500 minutes total together with me usually being under 100. but we send around 5000-7000 texts a month and my data can sometimes reach the around 400-500 MBs. (Thanks to youtube).


----------



## huntman21014

Woot, I just got the deal of the century, I have to start over!!

2 weeks ago I lost all the numbers on my sidekick so t-mobile offered me a full discount on an upgrade, they gave me a Black G1 for $129.99 with delivery and upgrade fees waved.

I had a problem with the shipping estimate, the rep told me the wrong day and because of that they knocked $30 off the phone and promised to call me today by 12 Noon and give me a status update on my phone.

5PM rolls around and he hasn't called yet, so I call and because of all the hassles I have had they gave me another $80 off my $99.99 G1, so I am getting my G1 for $19.99.

On top of all that the data plan I had signed up for was $35 a month for unlimited text/email/web for my line only, the rep gave me the unlimited everything for my line and unlimited texting on my other line for the same $35!

T-mobile can be a pain sometimes but they sure know how to make things right! Oh, and on top of all that, the Sidekick/Danger portion of T-Mobile will be sending out a $100 customer card that can be applied towards the bill, so I am making $80 by getting a brand new G1!!!


----------



## Pheatton

Question for all you Android users. Is it possible to sync Outlook contacts and calender entries to an Android handset? Im thinking about getting the Droid on Verizon but I need to be able to sync it with Outlook for work.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
Question for all you Android users. Is it possible to sync Outlook contacts and calender entries to an Android handset? Im thinking about getting the Droid on Verizon but I need to be able to sync it with Outlook for work.

Android 2.0 will have exchange support built in I believe.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheatton*


Question for all you Android users. Is it possible to sync Outlook contacts and calender entries to an Android handset? Im thinking about getting the Droid on Verizon but I need to be able to sync it with Outlook for work.


You can


----------



## skatingrocker17

I can't wait to get the Droid November 6th, I'm so excited.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skatingrocker17*


I can't wait to get the Droid November 6th, I'm so excited.


Samsung moment comes out Nov 4th! I'm so excited!


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*


You can










Nice!! Cant wait for Friday.


----------



## esocid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skatingrocker17*


I can't wait to get the Droid November 6th, I'm so excited.


Same here. Might even take a half day just to play with my new bot







.

Anyone know how easy/hard/possible it is to upgrade the Android version on these phones? My friend, through some work, managed to put either 1.5 or 1.6 on his HTC Hero. I would think it wouldn't be too hard since it's OS.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esocid*


Same here. Might even take a half day just to play with my new bot







.

Anyone know how easy/hard/possible it is to upgrade the Android version on these phones? My friend, through some work, managed to put either 1.5 or 1.6 on his HTC Hero. I would think it wouldn't be too hard since it's OS.


I'm pretty sure there is just like an upgrade button or something.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Anyone here like the game Robo Defense? It's super addicting.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*


Anyone here like the game Robo Defense? It's super addicting.



Yesss, the game could drive you crazy








I,m on the 4th level and the free demo goes up to level 10, great value


----------



## SmasherBasher

where can you get good cases for these phones? Our G1 and MyTouch 3G got here today and we want to get some covers on them right away


----------



## Jodiuh

I too can't wait to check out the DROID. If only to see for myself if the keyboard's really as much of a "disaster" as the 3 Engadget editors mentioned.

IMO, whoever decided the trackpad needed to be there on a touchscreen phone needs a good kick in the face. That would have saved the QWERTY right there. More space, another row even maybe, and most importantly, a centered experience. It's even on the wrong side! Have they never seen a console game controller before?


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


I too can't wait to check out the DROID. If only to see for myself if the keyboard's really as much of a "disaster" as the 3 Engadget editors mentioned.

IMO, whoever decided the trackpad needed to be there on a touchscreen phone needs a good kick in the face. That would have saved the QWERTY right there. More space, another row even maybe, and most importantly, a centered experience. It's even on the wrong side! Have they never seen a console game controller before?


In the DROID thread I posted a new review from Phone Arena. Interesting info in the keyboard and more info on the apps on the phone itself.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* 
I too can't wait to check out the DROID. If only to see for myself if the keyboard's really as much of a "disaster" as the 3 Engadget editors mentioned.

IMO, whoever decided the trackpad needed to be there on a touchscreen phone needs a good kick in the face. That would have saved the QWERTY right there. More space, another row even maybe, and most importantly, a centered experience. It's even on the wrong side! Have they never seen a console game controller before?

I think the trackball is more for apps like games.


----------



## huntman21014

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huntman21014* 
Woot, I just got the deal of the century, I have to start over!!

2 weeks ago I lost all the numbers on my sidekick so t-mobile offered me a full discount on an upgrade, they gave me a Black G1 for $129.99 with delivery and upgrade fees waved.

I had a problem with the shipping estimate, the rep told me the wrong day and because of that they knocked $30 off the phone and promised to call me today by 12 Noon and give me a status update on my phone.

5PM rolls around and he hasn't called yet, so I call and because of all the hassles I have had they gave me another $80 off my $99.99 G1, so I am getting my G1 for $19.99.

On top of all that the data plan I had signed up for was $35 a month for unlimited text/email/web for my line only, the rep gave me the unlimited everything for my line and unlimited texting on my other line for the same $35!

T-mobile can be a pain sometimes but they sure know how to make things right! Oh, and on top of all that, the Sidekick/Danger portion of T-Mobile will be sending out a $100 customer card that can be applied towards the bill, so I am making $80 by getting a brand new G1!!!

WooHoo, the phone just arrived and I am blown away by the quality of the phone!


----------



## burrbit

is the g1 gonna get android 2.0?


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burrbit*


is the g1 gonna get android 2.0?


I don't see why it wouldn't.


----------



## ndoggfromhell

HTC Hero on Sprint!!! Love it!


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *burrbit* 
is the g1 gonna get android 2.0?

Probably not...

Quote:

But the fact remains that, eventually, the Android base code will grow too large for the G1's tiny amount of system memory to handle. The G1's system partition is just 69120 kb in size, while Android 1.6 is 68800 kb in size. It's clear that the G1 barely had enough space to handle Donut, which makes the question of whether or not it will have enough space for 2.0 very valid.
Source


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ndoggfromhell* 
HTC Hero on Sprint!!! Love it!

Is it nice? I think I would miss the keyboard so I'm waiting for the Samsung Moment.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts* 
Is it nice? I think I would miss the keyboard so I'm waiting for the Samsung Moment.

I absolute love mine, I couldn't ask for anything better.


----------



## Unstableiser

Who's using an Android ROM on a HTC Touch 3G?


----------



## KipH

Hi. I have not looked as I am sleep deprived due to being a second time father this week









I am looking at an HTC tattoo. I had a touch cruze and love it, but its a bit too much phone and did not take well to being bathed in juice. Where can I find good info on it and what do you all think on it?

Specific questions.
Does it take a decent picture? The cruse was crap.
Will it feel like an upgrade from the cruse?
Now the hard one: Can I get it in English in Tawan







or do I have to flash it again?


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kip69* 
Hi. I have not looked as I am sleep deprived due to being a second time father this week









Second time being a father this week?

Good lord. You don't play around.

Well, actually you do.


----------



## huntman21014

Wow this phone is awesome, I cannot wait until it updates and I can try out the cupcake update!


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny* 
Probably not...

Source

There is android 2.0 roms on xda for the G1 already(I havnt try any, because they are way too unstable at this point and a lot things just not working), but when the source code is released and cyanogen starts releasing roms based of android 2.0, then I will be using it for sure.

Also from your source

"Version 2.0 will fit without problem on the G1. The SDK emulator rom released is only a few Mb too large, and will likely fit ok with a few simple optimisations. the 1.6 SDK emu rom was the same and the offical release was shrunk to fit.

Even if it doesnt fit and an offical 2.0 for G1 is not released by t-mobile, a community release will be possible using a adp/rooted phone, and by keeping parts of the OS stored on a SD memory card."


----------



## m$_is_not_the_answer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quakermaas* 
There is android 2.0 roms on xda for the G1 already(I havnt try any, because they are way too unstable at this point and a lot things just not working), but when the source code is released and cyanogen starts releasing roms based of android 2.0, then I will be using it for sure.

Also from your source

"Version 2.0 will fit without problem on the G1. The SDK emulator rom released is only a few Mb too large, and will likely fit ok with a few simple optimisations. the 1.6 SDK emu rom was the same and the offical release was shrunk to fit.

Even if it doesnt fit and an offical 2.0 for G1 is not released by t-mobile, a community release will be possible using a adp/rooted phone, and by keeping parts of the OS stored on a SD memory card."

It fits on the G1 and it runs, but have you seen the videos? It's painfully slow, so slow that I think even after optimization it would be a pain to use.

That being said, I'd love to have 2.0 without getting a new phone. Although the Droid looks awfully tasty


----------



## burrbit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts* 
I don't see why it wouldn't.

i believe the g1's internal memory isnt large enough to fit 2.0 but i read it "could" with a few optimizations.


----------



## Systematik

Just switched to Sprint the other day, and ordered myself an HTC Hero as a birthday gift. Should be here tomorrow, but I played with a model in-store after I ordered it, and it seems like it's a great Android phone. Only thing I'm worried about is it being sluggish at some points, like others have said.


----------



## KipH

I just read that the new firm ware fixes most of the sluggishness of the Hero. If only HTC could build a camera that works


----------



## pelton

I agree with you that Omnia 2 comes with pre-installed Microsoft Windows Mobile 6.1 Professional, but it is upgradeable to Windows Mobile 6.5!


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Systematik*


Just switched to Sprint the other day, and ordered myself an HTC Hero as a birthday gift. Should be here tomorrow, but I played with a model in-store after I ordered it, and it seems like it's a great Android phone. Only thing I'm worried about is it being sluggish at some points, like others have said.


The GSM European Hero was very very sluggish at first, then a couple updates later it was perfect. The Sprint Hero was good from day one. I bought mine a couple days after it was released and the phone has never been sluggish at all (granted you're not running 20+ apps all at the same time).


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*


The GSM European Hero was very very sluggish at first, then a couple updates later it was perfect. The Sprint Hero was good from day one. I bought mine a couple days after it was released and the phone has never been sluggish at all (granted you're not running 20+ apps all at the same time).



I do like the look of the Hero. Im throughly enjoying my Moto DROID.


----------



## GodofGrunts

3 more days and I can get mine!!!!!!!!!!!!

Samsung Moment I can almost taste you!


----------



## Lyfskills

I have AT&T and i'm thinking of grabbing either a G1 or a G2(myTouch 3G) off of craigslist and unlocking it. I really can't decide on what phone to get. I like the fact the G1 has a physical keyboard but I also like the look/specs of the G2. How does the G2s keyboard feel compared to the iPhone? Is it pretty easy to type on?


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lyfskills* 
I have AT&T and i'm thinking of grabbing either a G1 or a G2(myTouch 3G) off of craigslist and unlocking it. I really can't decide on what phone to get. I like the fact the G1 has a physical keyboard but I also like the look/specs of the G2. How does the G2s keyboard feel compared to the iPhone? Is it pretty easy to type on?

Well the G1 can't have Android 2.0 which is bringing a LOT of features.


----------



## Jodiuh

Using the new Verizon Hero (Eris) at the moment.

Question for you guys: Do any of you have issues w/ the WiFi cutting out leading to a page cannot be displayed error? Turning on and off WiFi w/ the widget clears it right up. I am using DDWRT and will try flashing Tomato on their tomorrow. It's kind of odd given that I've had 20 or so devices use this router over 3 years wo/ this problem and now the 2 new Droid's on Verizon have been fighting me.









Also, I'm in love w/ the formfactor. I guess I'm just not a slider guy after all. All that opening/closing/turning's too much for a lazy guy like me to handle! W/ the Eris, I don't have to do anything, but type.

And the HTC skinned keyboard's fantastic. Actually, the whole Sense UI GUI's pretty uber. I'll probably end up trading it in for the upgraded Hero (HTC Passion) once that releases, but I'm pretty happy w/ the Eris. A lot more than I thought I'd be after the massive letdown from the Moto.

Oh, one more thing. When you put the phone down overnight or so, does the browser "lose" tabs? It's happened on both of my DROID's. Basically I leave a web version of Gmail and Reader up and made another news article I'm reading, but then only the last page will be left in the morning.


----------



## GodofGrunts

AGH! I hate Sprint. I'm not going to go through my entire experience, but its on my blog.

Long story short, they suck!


----------



## vortech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts* 
AGH! I hate Sprint. I'm not going to go through my entire experience, but its on my blog.

Long story short, they suck!

I'm not going to argue but I absolutely love Sprint.. I consider myself an educated consumer and Sprint rewards such customers. Long story short I've been with Sprint/Nextel over 8yrs now and never had an issue. I've never called customer service for a single thing as I've never had an issue. The only time was trying to work a deal on my SERO line. Most recently I've converted two family members to switch to Sprint. Combining Sprint and the new Best Buy Mobile stores I was able to get two FREE HTC Hero's with contracts. Sprint rules, Best Buy Rules, HTC Hero owns.









BTW, why doesn't the OP update this thread? Where is the HERO love? Lots of new Android phones have been released recently that deserve some space.


----------



## KipH

I would Kill for a Hero. Got anyone you need taken care of








My Touch Cruse did not like its bath in juice and has never been the same even after 3 trips to the fixing place and 1 trip to the home factory.

Can you update the hero to A2? How does it compare to the Tattoo?

Aaaannnd, When is A2 coming?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nekon*


Where is the HERO love?


----------



## KipH

Crappy USB ear phones or duz it haz regular ear phones jack?


----------



## Jodiuh

Headphone jack up top. And this one clicks solid unlike the 4 DROID's I had. I really, really like this phone, but am having a hard time keeping it w/ the release of Passion so soon. Well, even if it's in 5 months, it's still better than holding onto a yr old hardware for another 2 years...which essentially the Hero is.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nekon* 
I'm not going to argue but I absolutely love Sprint.. I consider myself an educated consumer and Sprint rewards such customers. Long story short I've been with Sprint/Nextel over 8yrs now and never had an issue. I've never called customer service for a single thing as I've never had an issue. The only time was trying to work a deal on my SERO line. Most recently I've converted two family members to switch to Sprint. Combining Sprint and the new Best Buy Mobile stores I was able to get two FREE HTC Hero's with contracts. Sprint rules, Best Buy Rules, HTC Hero owns.









BTW, why doesn't the OP update this thread? Where is the HERO love? Lots of new Android phones have been released recently that deserve some space.

Sprint as a provider is amazing. I don't think I've ever dropped a call in an area where I was supposed to have signal, but Sprint is notorious for their crappy customer service.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Ordered my baby today!








Should get here in 2-5 business days!







I'm so happy. After so long, the Samsung Moment will belong to me.

Operating System: Android 1.6 
Internal Memory: 256MB 
External Memory: MicroSD (up to 32GB) 
ROM: 512MB 
Processor: 800MHz

GPS: Yes 
USB: Yes 
Bluetooth: Bluetooth 2.0 
Wi-Fi: Yes, 802.11b/802.11g


----------



## xguntherc

Hollar.. It's a crapy photo and I just got an invisible shield added that I'll be taking off because it hides the true beauty of the phone. but here's my new little toy. I've been very much enjoying my Nexus One.

Here's a picture til I remove the shield and take better ones. and there's not a line above the screen either. thats just the light.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Nice case!


----------



## xguntherc

It comes with it.. the little black case. Ya I love that little carry pouch, great free addition


----------



## KipH

So what apps from the apps store (free one) should I be looking for? I got the smaller scree size Tattoo so not all work


----------



## GodofGrunts

chompSMS is a must IMO.

I also have iMusic, Ring Droid, CPU usage, and Task Killer.


----------



## KipH

Cool, thanks. I am looking at them now.

First funny thing I found looking at ChompSMS. 1, It knows I am in Taiwan. How? 2, Its $0.12 us per msg. So expensive. Its 5 nt$ here with no plan. 5nt is about $0.010us. And much less with a plan.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kip69* 
Cool, thanks. I am looking at them now.

First funny thing I found looking at ChompSMS. 1, It knows I am in Taiwan. How? 2, Its $0.12 us per msg. So expensive. Its 5 nt$ here with no plan. 5nt is about $0.010us. And much less with a plan.

I'm sure it just uses GPS location and you don't have to use the Chomp plan, it's just an option. I use my Sprint plan to send unlimited texts.


----------



## KipH

I am not sure I like applications knowing where I am. IT knows on my computer too. How can I be web ninja when everyone knows where I am?


----------



## xguntherc

Jodiuh, what camera did you use to take those photo's of your Eris?

And Kip, I actually use to use Chomp, but recently switched to what I like better, Handcent SMS. it's much better IMO. more adjustments, or had more when i switched. You can customize everything you can think of about the text part of the phone.

Handcent
TasKiller (with 1 K)
ShapSavvy
RingDroid
PhotoVault (if you don't want everyone seeing ALL photos, people only see the ones I want them to see when they are in gallery, the rest are hidden)
AK Notepad is my favorite notepad
Abduction world Attack, or Papi Jump
Dolphin Browser
A new Game I like called Frozen Bubble
HyperSpace

and another amazing program is Movies by Flixter


----------



## XFreeRollerX

hey so since this is the 'android' thread

Should I add other phones like HTC Droid ets, Motorolla droid, Nexus, etc?

anyone wanna help me redesign the OP?


----------



## Lige

Please add the HTC Droid.









I have a rooted HTC Droid using Fresh Rom 1.1


----------



## Lige

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts*


Sprint as a provider is amazing. I don't think I've ever dropped a call in an area where I was supposed to have signal, but Sprint is notorious for their crappy customer service.


Really? Sprint has always been good with me. You sure it isn't just the area or location of the customer center?

Can I ask why you went with the Moment instead of the Hero?


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GH0*


Really? Sprint has always been good with me. You sure it isn't just the area or location of the customer center?

Can I ask why you went with the Moment instead of the Hero?


My sprint store is fantastic. It's the people you call.

And I chose the Moment for several reasons.

It's heavier. I know a lot of people have issues with that, but it makes it feel more quality to me.

AMOLED screen.

Physical Keyboard.

Camera Flash.

Also, I trust Samsung products very much. My last phone (Samsung Rant) took a beating and kept on going.


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
Jodiuh, what camera did you use to take those photo's of your Eris?

And Kip, I actually use to use Chomp, but recently switched to what I like better, Handcent SMS. it's much better IMO. more adjustments, or had more when i switched. You can customize everything you can think of about the text part of the phone.

Handcent
TasKiller (with 1 K)
ShapSavvy
RingDroid
PhotoVault (if you don't want everyone seeing ALL photos, people only see the ones I want them to see when they are in gallery, the rest are hidden)
AK Notepad is my favorite notepad
Abduction world Attack, or Papi Jump
Dolphin Browser
A new Game I like called Frozen Bubble
HyperSpace

and another amazing program is Movies by Flixter

I was using chompsms, just switched to HandCent. Love it, thanks for the recommendation too.

Also downloaded Dolphin. I don't really play games though...Useless facts (Has like a chalkboard icon) Is an awesome app to pass the time with.









Thanks for the great app recommendations.


----------



## newpc

wow cant believe i find a thread of this phone, i love mines, im in


----------



## SmasherBasher

I am no longer a fan of the G1. Something in either the phone's firmware, android itself, the market, *something* needs to be fixed. I am on my 3rd G1 (4th phone total) since signing up with T Mobile in October. The acore.android or whatever it's called kept crashing on the other 2 phones, but has not yet crashed on this one. I am waiting for it to and really can't wait for that to happen so I can force T Mobile to honor their 3 failures policy and upgrade my phone to either a MyTouch 3G or perhaps pay the difference and get me a Nexus One. Maybe a Hero or some other phone that's really good and compatible with T Mobile.


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


I am no longer a fan of the G1. Something in either the phone's firmware, android itself, the market, *something* needs to be fixed. I am on my 3rd G1 (4th phone total) since signing up with T Mobile in October. The acore.android or whatever it's called kept crashing on the other 2 phones, but has not yet crashed on this one. I am waiting for it to and really can't wait for that to happen so I can force T Mobile to honor their 3 failures policy and upgrade my phone to either a MyTouch 3G or perhaps pay the difference and get me a Nexus One. Maybe a Hero or some other phone that's really good and compatible with T Mobile.


I hear you bro, I just "rma'd" my phone again...On my fourth one...when it gets here I'll be selling it and probably moving up to the blackberry 9700. Love Android...just NEED a keyboard...and I'm on tmo so yeah.


----------



## Artemis

Is this thread for Google Nexus One users too? If so sign me up!







Just ordered mine on Friday still waiting for it to come!


----------



## lhowatt

I just got a Droid Eris


----------



## Lige

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


I am no longer a fan of the G1. Something in either the phone's firmware, android itself, the market, *something* needs to be fixed. I am on my 3rd G1 (4th phone total) since signing up with T Mobile in October. The acore.android or whatever it's called kept crashing on the other 2 phones, but has not yet crashed on this one. I am waiting for it to and really can't wait for that to happen so I can force T Mobile to honor their 3 failures policy and upgrade my phone to either a MyTouch 3G or perhaps pay the difference and get me a Nexus One. Maybe a Hero or some other phone that's really good and compatible with T Mobile.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


I hear you bro, I just "rma'd" my phone again...On my fourth one...when it gets here I'll be selling it and probably moving up to the blackberry 9700. Love Android...just NEED a keyboard...and I'm on tmo so yeah.


Have you two tried rooting the phone and installing a custom ROM and possibly kernel on it? This could alleviate the problem you are both having.


----------



## bulmung

I Love my Cliq but want the 2.1 update soon! Even Might just sell it to a family member and get a Nexus 1.


----------



## Lige

While the 2.1 does have a lot of improvements, I am going to wait for someone to build a custom ROM off of it to install. Just because it will be that much better.


----------



## Jodiuh

I have a funny feeling I'll be attacking this thread once VZW releases the Nexus One. Having finally seen the device first hand last weekend, the build quality, screen, and speed were well above what I had been expecting.

First, the screen's gorilla glass. Not bombproof, I'm sure some of you will find a way to break it. But it does feel solid. And the back is actually made of 2 plastics. One has an almost "soft" suede feel w/ a bit of give. The other's an extremely hard plastic. I really wouldn't have any issues dropping this here and there.

Second, the screen's gorgeous. If you've seen a Zune HD, you know what you're dealing with here. Deep blacks and bright colors, almost like a mini Kuro (plasma) in you hands. Now what I wasn't expecting was the "snappy" sensitivity of the device. It's definitely much more accurate and apt to register your digits than the DROID. It might even be better than the iPhone in this regard. I would have to compare them head to head. No other phone I've used has come close to iPhone level touch precision, so this just blew me away.

Finally, the speed. It's fast, very, very fast. It's faster than DROID, faster than iPhone when just browsing around these apps. You would need a fast pc and a good mouse to come close to what I got out of the small time I had w/ the Nexus One on the web. It's really that good.

Unfortunately, it looks like it's only got 128MB free after a task kill. Android seriously needs a better way to manage and multi task IMO. This is where the Pre Plus and WebOS pull ahead. If it's open, I can see a card view of it. If I want to close it, I flick it out of the way. Getting to and around my open apps takes less than seconds. It's 2nd nature and there's no pressing and holding or digging around in task manager lists.

2 things could change this. The bottom area could be used for gestures on an Android based phone, just like WebOS. And an honest to goodness task manager needs to be done right.

From what I gather between the new Pre Plus and to an extent the old Pre, Android just doesn't feel as cohesive as WebOS. Also, browsing on Edge sucks. My Verizon Pre Plus had full bars of 3G in the same location.


----------



## bluedevil

Chalk me up for a Moto Droid. I have had it since a week after launch (Nov 6th).

I love it, running Home++ ATM.


----------



## AIpha

However...Even with the newer/faster processor/longer lasting battery I still missed my G1 so much! I just love android! The app store of Blackberry is horrible!(Compared to android at least...) So I've had my bold for a little over 3 days. And absolutely hate it! it seems sooo much harder to use than my g1 is/was when I first got it.(I got it pre-cupcake too btw.)

I DID love the device..just absolutely HATED the OS...So tonight(about an hour ago) I called Tmo and got them to switch the data plan back over...and I'm back on my G1. Maybe if I took some more time to get to know it...But honestly I don't want to. Android is just TOO awesome to just leave. I'll deal with the G1 Issues/discomforts until a better android phone with a keyboard comes out for T-Mobile. I'm wanting the Droid but it'd be like 400$ to get.(200 to cancel my contract with tmo, 199+first month of service for Verizon.)

But yeah...that's my journey to the other side.


----------



## Jodiuh

haha, yeah...did you at least get lost @ crackberry for a while? I won all kinnds of goodies from their comment system. And some apps were excellent, like Podtrapper.


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


However...Even with the newer/faster processor/longer lasting battery I still missed my G1 so much! I just love android! The app store of Blackberry is horrible!(Compared to android at least...) So I've had my bold for a little over 3 days. And absolutely hate it! it seems sooo much harder to use than my g1 is/was when I first got it.(I got it pre-cupcake too btw.)

I DID love the device..just absolutely HATED the OS...So tonight(about an hour ago) I called Tmo and got them to switch the data plan back over...and I'm back on my G1. Maybe if I took some more time to get to know it...But honestly I don't want to. Android is just TOO awesome to just leave. I'll deal with the G1 Issues/discomforts until a better android phone with a keyboard comes out for T-Mobile. I'm wanting the Droid but it'd be like 400$ to get.(200 to cancel my contract with tmo, 199+first month of service for Verizon.)

But yeah...that's my journey to the other side.


why not get an eris?


----------



## trexxcrap

i had the g1 forever now i have a mytouch 3g


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lhowatt* 
why not get an eris?

The eris doesn't have a keyboard does it?


----------



## Lige

Guys, I need some more problem solving help.

My battery is goddamned atrocious. It dropped to 95% within 20 minutes of it being turned on.

This is a post I made over on AndroidForums:
Phone: HTC Hero, rooted, gumbo kernel .31 (Assertive), Fresh Rom 1.1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *http://androidforums.com/376946-post200.html*
I am beginning to think that the battery is caused by a specific application that I have downloaded. I did a fresh wipe and reinstallation of the Gumbo Kernel and Fresh ROM 1.1 and my battery life was phenomenal. However, a day after I downloaded the programs and had to take out the battery, it was atrocious.

I am not sure what the problem is.
 








I have done everything in here, I have also uninstalled multiple programs to try and find the root cause. I want to think that it is a problem with a couple issues. Either because the security permissions allow it to boot, or because the security permissions allow it to monitor phone calls or other data. I am not sure.

If anyone could help me out I want to see if there is a common grouping with several applications:
Amazon.com
Paypal
Barcode Scanner
Facebook For Android
Wikimobile Encyclopedia
GPS Status
Battery Widget - HTC
Spare Parts
Moon Phase
Google Translate
Text To Speech Extended
FxCamera
WiFinder
Key Ring Reward Card
Logger
US Yellow Pages Search
ShootMe
Places Directory
My Tracks
Aldiko Book Reader
RMaps
Torrent-Fu
Unit Converter -ConvertPad
Nav4All
MoonStats
Skyscrape Medical
Wifi Analyzer
TuneWiki Social Media
Pandora Radio
Movies - Flixster
HAndcentSMS
gUnit Converter - Lite
OS MOnitor
SMS Backup & restore

I want to think that it is one or more applications that are causing these problems and I just havn't found the solution.

Spare Parts reports nothing unusual. It says there is a partial wake time for the Android System for a total of 33 minutes for roughly 12 hours of on time. Which I think would be normal. My percentage is 7 to 14 usually, nothing incredibly high. I just don't understand. I have disabled everything with the Facebook App disabling notifications and setting the update time to the highest available. This is ridiculous.

Maybe I am not charging it correctly, I was waiting till the battery completely died, and then charged it up. Did that for 4 days. Afterwards, I tried to wait until it would get down to about roughly 5 percent. Is there any good way to charge the battery? I do have two, so I can do some testing if need be.

I have disabled/uninstalled several applications since then. However the battery life is still pretty bad.

I was given this post in response:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *http://androidforums.com/377373-post201.html*
I have no problems with my battery so you can cross these of the list:
Amazon
Barcode Scanner
Wikimobile
Spareparts
Places Directory
My Tracks
Pandora
Flixster
and Hanscent

Check your update frequency on the facebook app, check this: http://androidforums.com/370487-post187.html, apps like OS Monitor, GPS Status, and WiFi analyzer _might_ be constantly checking data which will really hurt your battery.

Have you gone into SpareParts and looked at battery history and then changed the first drop down box to each category? If you have anything higher than android system in the partial wake history, that app is a problem.

I don't know what the problem is. I feel like I have disabled everything. I followed all the guides I could to disable updates, notifications, and what ever else.







I am stuck.


----------



## scottb75

Count me in with a Nexus One.


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GH0* 
Guys, I need some more problem solving help.

My battery is goddamned atrocious. It dropped to 95% within 20 minutes of it being turned on.

This is a post I made over on AndroidForums:
Phone: HTC Hero, rooted, gumbo kernel .31 (Assertive), Fresh Rom 1.1

I have disabled/uninstalled several applications since then. However the battery life is still pretty bad.

I was given this post in response:

I don't know what the problem is. I feel like I have disabled everything. I followed all the guides I could to disable updates, notifications, and what ever else.







I am stuck.

Do you have GPS/Wifi/Bluetooth on? Is there an option to use only 2g networks? I'd download taskiller and see what processes are running.


----------



## Lige

I know what processes are running, I have OSMonitor, very few are. Only the ones required to make, read, create phone calls or SMS Messages.

I don't use GPS, WiFi, or Bluetooth. I don't have the option to only use 2G Networks.


----------



## Brutuz

If you can, delete all the apps again, but this time, measure battery life after you put them on.


----------



## xguntherc

Another Nexus User huh.. excellent. I love mine also.


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GH0* 
Guys, I need some more problem solving help.

My battery is goddamned atrocious. It dropped to 95% within 20 minutes of it being turned on.

This is a post I made over on AndroidForums:
Phone: HTC Hero, rooted, gumbo kernel .31 (Assertive), Fresh Rom 1.1

I have disabled/uninstalled several applications since then. However the battery life is still pretty bad.

I was given this post in response:

I don't know what the problem is. I feel like I have disabled everything. I followed all the guides I could to disable updates, notifications, and what ever else.







I am stuck.

You might need a replacement battery. 95% in 20 minutes is insane. I don't think any disabling isn't going to help this problem. Sounds like a hardware issue.


----------



## Brutuz

I was just reading about the HTC Desire, holy crap I want one.


----------



## KipH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brutuz*


I was just reading about the HTC Desire, holy crap I want one.


You Desire one







it was named right then.

I been playing with my Tattoo. Managed to get the free battery they owed me and thinking about actually getting the new skin for it









I love the speed and functions. I will never touch a win phone again (unless win7 pulls their head out their ...)

But the odd screen size messes with market. Many of the good apps are not available. I can't find one for saving programs to sd card or seeing what programs are running







And the search seems only for names? That's odd. I can't search for say "all sd card tools".


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrazyHeaven*


You might need a replacement battery. 95% in 20 minutes is insane. I don't think any disabling isn't going to help this problem. Sounds like a hardware issue.


Why is that so bad? 5% lost in 20 minutes? That's 40 minutes for 10% lost. 10 * 40 = 400 minutes. 400/60 ~6.5 hours. That's not bad in my opinion. The iPhone dies about that quickly.


----------



## bulmung

Count me in I have the Moto Cliq


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts*


Why is that so bad? 5% lost in 20 minutes? That's 40 minutes for 10% lost. 10 * 40 = 400 minutes. 400/60 ~6.5 hours. That's not bad in my opinion. The iPhone dies about that quickly.










Oops!. I thought it went to 5% in 20 minutes. As in he only had 5% of his battery remaining. Now it makes sense. 6.5 hours is still not really long enough. You really want the battery to last 9 or 10 at least. Or at least I would.

Edit: In my defensive my windows mobile phone froze on me and my battery completely died in minutes. Tomorrow I will be getting the samsung moment and not looking back...


----------



## xguntherc

I get up at 8:30, go to work at 9:30 and I do a little web browsing, and some light calls n texts throughout the day. and my nexus one is still usually showing 75-80% battery life by 6PM and night. and it will last all day easily.

I just rooted my Nexus One.. Finally. and added Cyan's 5.04.1 N1 Rom.. it's blazing fast, and very, very nice. It gives me the RAM back that googled messed up.

Now in tasKiller I have around 250mb remaining even with a decent amount of apps left. instead of 70-105mb like before. The Nexus One and Android 2.1 has a bug that doesn't read all the ram. So all Nexus One fans, our phones have 512MB of ram but only use 256MB.. the newest kernal from Google ERE32B has this fixed and it will be fixed in the OTA update that is next. but Cyan worked with google and fixed it already in his mod. so now we get double the ram our phones were operating with.. can you imagine how much smoother and faster they are. This phone already kicked ass. now it's even faster and smoother!

Excellent I tell ya!


----------



## loudmusicman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
I get up at 8:30, go to work at 9:30 and I do a little web browsing, and some light calls n texts throughout the day. and my nexus one is still usually showing 75-80% battery life by 6PM and night. and it will last all day easily.

I just rooted my Nexus One.. Finally. and added Cyan's 5.04.1 N1 Rom.. it's blazing fast, and very, very nice. It gives me the RAM back that googled messed up.

Now in tasKiller I have around 250mb remaining even with a decent amount of apps left. instead of 70-105mb like before. The Nexus One and Android 2.1 has a bug that doesn't read all the ram. So all Nexus One fans, our phones have 512MB of ram but only use 256MB.. the newest kernal from Google ERE32B has this fixed and it will be fixed in the OTA update that is next. but Cyan worked with google and fixed it already in his mod. so now we get double the ram our phones were operating with.. can you imagine how much smoother and faster they are. This phone already kicked ass. now it's even faster and smoother!

Excellent I tell ya!

I just got my nexus one today and its ok. pretty fast and whatnot, but some things are a tad buggy (keyboard). its ok though no biggie. Although, I do want to root it and was wondering how that goes. Is it hard? I there a good video or tutorial that I can look at to help me out? Also, what are the benefits of rooting your nexus one?


----------



## xguntherc

*Links for Nexus One Root n things.. don't click if ur a droid or other Android Owner!*
Well the ram fix is huge, but that will be fixed eventually so thats not a root benefit, you get torch, and other apps that require root. You can do apps2sd

Another big thing is I now have a Colored trackball. I can set my trackball any color I want for text's n such.. very happy about that. That requires root atm. You can now turn the phone to landscape mode to the left, or the right, and soon upside down for full 360 turning with accelerometer. There's many many many other things root does, especially if you use a custom rom like the very popular Cyan 5.0 for N1.. he added FLAC support, wallpapers, more ringtones and sounds. as well as many many other fixes.

good help
http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/index.ph...to_CyanogenMod

or this link is for Root, the one above this is for root and adding cyan's rom. This is just root
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=612858

something called Amon's RA Recovery.. it's how you do everything, and backup's and flash roms so you can use custom things.. It's very good.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=611829

and the HARDARD part for me.... was my Pc didn't automatically assign the right drivers for my phone to talk to the PC.. ya I can plug it in and access the SD card, but not the PHONE. this driver update is what solved my problems so I could root. (only click here if you're having issues being able to link your PC to the phone to root and unlock the bootloader)
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=613217

or if you have no problems being able to link the phone (not the SD card) but the phone to the PC, and you are moving along quickly after reading and learning what your doing. this Superboot program will basically do it all for you, you unlock the bootloader (voids warranty, but a must in order to root) and this will do the rest, as well as root

http://theunlockr.com/2010/01/02/how...the-nexus-one/
I used this to do the final steps.

So, unlock bootloader>root>load Amon's RA Recovery> then from there flash custom roms like Cyan's build, or anything else you wanna do

I know this is a lot of links. But I'm covering ALL the bases here for Nexus One rooting.. (Maybe I'll make a thread or how-to. lol) but I'm pretty new myself. This was also a VERY easy how to, this I looked at and followed along with the link from the unlocker to do my job.
http://androidcommunity.com/forums/282815-post1.html

Good luck... lol


----------



## xguntherc

Oh and there's actually a known thing where "occasionally" the N1 will spazz out and the touchscreen will slightly miss ur aim. it's only happened a few times for me.. no big deal, and it takes 2-3 seconds to fix.

you'll try to hit something on keyboard and miss, or hit the Voice thing, or instead of hitting an app on home screen you'll miss and hit something else. if you feel like the screen isn't working right all of a sudden, just hit the sleep button on top to put screen to sleep, then wake it and it's fine!

I've had a few moments where the screen almost like looses calibration. simply turning screen off, and back on fixes this in seconds. and it rarely happens anyways.


----------



## loudmusicman

wow that seems like alot lol. thanks, ill be rooting my n1 soon! also, does this void your warranty and can you restore the software to factory settings if i mess up while rooting? Thanks for your help =)


----------



## loudmusicman

im trying this and im stuck on the usb driver part =(. idk what to do really,idk if i should be connecting the nexus one to my pc first and whatnot. I really do think you should make a thread, and PLEASE DO! i went to all of the sites and there are tons of things to do, and i dont know where to start. also, nothing on my pc pops up when i connect my n1 so I dont know how to install the drivers. and if i go to device manager and right click so I can locate and install the drivers, all i get is a message saying that the drivers are up to date. please help me! im such a noob at this.Also, I dont know how to backup my stuff. Im a lost man......lol


----------



## loudmusicman

damnit, I just completed all of the steps now my phone keeps getting stuck at the boot logo part >.>. Its at the 2nd part where logo thing, (not the first time, but the second time). everything seemed fine and whatnot. I did an nandroid backup so maybe I can recover from there


----------



## Lige

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts* 
Why is that so bad? 5% lost in 20 minutes? That's 40 minutes for 10% lost. 10 * 40 = 400 minutes. 400/60 ~6.5 hours. That's not bad in my opinion. The iPhone dies about that quickly.

Because I have can have a full two days without charging. It is back to normal now. Just took a little while.


----------



## AIpha

Lets have a moment of silence for my Black G1. I accidentally stepped on it this morning and cracked the LCD.







Back to the Sidekick LX, I guess I'll use my one year discount at the end of this month. Any recommendations? The cheaper the phone the better, but it ABSOLUTELY MUUUUSTTT be Android.

Does anyone know some new Android Phones that are scheduled to hit sometime this month/next month? I'm not really feeling the Cliq. Mytouch wouldn't be bad...but it's not really different from my G1 hardware wise..I want it to be faster!

I wish I got a discount on the Nexus one ;(


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


Lets have a moment of silence for my Black G1. I accidentally stepped on it this morning and cracked the LCD.







Back to the Sidekick LX, I guess I'll use my one year discount at the end of this month. Any recommendations? The cheaper the phone the better, but it ABSOLUTELY MUUUUSTTT be Android.

Does anyone know some new Android Phones that are scheduled to hit sometime this month/next month? I'm not really feeling the Cliq. Mytouch wouldn't be bad...but it's not really different from my G1 hardware wise..I want it to be faster!

I wish I got a discount on the Nexus one ;(


i just got 2 of the cliq xt's form newegg and a 8gig stick for 45 shipped absolutely love this phone.


----------



## KipH

I like my Tattoo for cheapness. But its lacking a few of the things others have, like big screen, some aps (due to screen), a camera (they say it has one but don't believe them) and ROOT. Other than that its great. Best phone I have ever owned.


----------



## Brutuz

My G1's trackball seems to not work when I move left or down (When the phone is horizontal) anymore.


----------



## Swiftes

Just rooted my pulse









Miles better now with the stock 1.6 Firmware on it, none of that t-mobile crap.


----------



## nekromantik

I will soon be a Android owner, am getting a HTC Desire








My network will have stock tomo I been told and if they have any left over after the back orders then I will get I sent to my so should have it Friday. Here is hoping!!


----------



## BountyHead

I just rooted my N1 2 nights ago and i cant be happier lol.


----------



## manifest3r

Running a HTC Vogue with 1.6, loads better than WinMo


----------



## ghettogeddy

cant wait till we can root the cliq xt's need to get this stock software off asap lol


----------



## Papa.Smurf

The new Mytouch needs custom ROM support ASAP!

I was about to flash it earlier today before i realized the new 3.5mm Mytouch is some freak hybrid between the mytouch versions, so not ROM/root support....


----------



## Brutuz

I have a quick question: How do you flash G1s with the Build Number DRD20? I'm on Optus and have the version number 1.6? (Donut, I think)


----------



## Papa.Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brutuz*


I have a quick question: How do you flash G1s with the Build Number DRD20? I'm on Optus and have the version number 1.6? (Donut, I think)


Might want to check these out:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=446

http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/index.php/Main_Page


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Papa.Smurf*


The new Mytouch needs custom ROM support ASAP!

I was about to flash it earlier today before i realized the new 3.5mm Mytouch is some freak hybrid between the mytouch versions, so not ROM/root support....


Oh it doesn't?? I just went out and got a 3.5 mm one too..

(Which means I'm back in the Android game.





















)

Doesn't it have the same hardware as the revision 1?

Oh wow, so apparently this has more ram than the g1/Mytouch 3g v1?

Gizmodo


----------



## Papa.Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


Oh it doesn't?? I just went out and got a 3.5 mm one too..

(Which means I'm back in the Android game.





















)

Doesn't it have the same hardware as the revision 1?

Oh wow, so apparently this has more ram than the g1/Mytouch 3g v1?

Gizmodo


I think rom support should be available for the new 3.5mm phones in a week or two.


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Samsung moment with rooted 2.1 here. Great phone once you learn how to avoid the hiccups.


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Papa.Smurf* 
I think rom support should be available for the new 3.5mm phones in a week or two.

Hoping so, can't way to see how fast it will be with a custom rom and the additional ram. Should flllllyyy


----------



## bloke226

Nexus One user of almost a week on T-Mobile.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Papa.Smurf*


Might want to check these out:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=446

http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/index.php/Main_Page


xda ALWAYS says "Read the FAQ!" even if I point out I did that and it didn't work (I get a "NOT ALLOW" error on the first flashing thing)

The cyanogenmod wiki didn't help either.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrazyHeaven*


Samsung moment with rooted 2.1 here. Great phone once you learn how to avoid the hiccups.


Whoa! Our phone has been rooted? Link?!


----------



## ashblk

I'm not a android owner but this picture is funny....


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ashblk*


I'm not a android owner but this picture is funny....


That picture made me lol


----------



## bloke226

Didn't last a week and I rooted my Nexus One with Cyanogen Mod 5.0.6 using Kspec Lite theme and using intersectRaven 4/21 kernel


----------



## Higgins

I was able to get Verizon to move my upgrade date to today so i could pre-order an HTC Incredible.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


...pre-order an HTC Incredible.










Ordered mine last night!









Here's to hoping we get it next Thursday!


----------



## cgg123321

HTC G1 (Rogers edition) here! If anyone has this phone and is having a squeaking problem, I may be able to help them







PM me.


----------



## Brutuz

I managed to root my G1.









I was following this after I got root (RC29/7 thing, recovery.img) and when I go to flash update-cm-4.2.15.1-signed.zip it sat there on "Opening" for ages... :/ Gotta get an SDCard reader so I can move the corrupted file outta there, I think.


----------



## burrbit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brutuz* 
I managed to root my G1.









I was following this after I got root (RC29/7 thing, recovery.img) and when I go to flash update-cm-4.2.15.1-signed.zip it sat there on "Opening" for ages... :/ Gotta get an SDCard reader so I can move the corrupted file outta there, I think.

you cant just flash to the cyanogen mod update. you need to flash to android 1.5/1.6 then the cyanogen mod.

http://www.4shared.com/file/15445580...ota-14721.html

so flash this above image, then reboot, then flash cyanogen mod without wiping in between.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *burrbit* 
you cant just flash to the cyanogen mod update. you need to flash to android 1.5/1.6 then the cyanogen mod.

http://www.4shared.com/file/15445580...ota-14721.html

so flash this above image, then reboot, then flash cyanogen mod without wiping in between.

I know, I'd flashed the defanged version off their tutorial, but it turns out my update was corrupted, fixed and flashed now.


----------



## Swiftes

Hmm 2.1 being sorted for Pulse atm


----------



## burrbit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brutuz* 
I know, I'd flashed the defanged version off their tutorial, but it turns out my update was corrupted, fixed and flashed now.

oh i misread


----------



## Drackula2000

Anyone with a Droid should look into Ultimate Droid. Its a fantastic rom very smooth and fast. Apps2sd and wired and wireless tether support. I'm loving every second of it


----------



## Jodiuh

Estimated delivery

Apr 28, 2010 by 7:00 PM

^Looks like I'm going to have an incredible Wednesday.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* 
Estimated delivery

Apr 28, 2010 by 7:00 PM

^Looks like I'm going to have an incredible Wednesday.

Me too, because that's my birthday.


----------



## Jodiuh

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!

















Are you implying that I'm the sad guy in the middle and you're dancing because you got your phone?

Jerk.


----------



## Jodiuh

lol...not at all. I googled silly birthday smileys, they came up and I pasted them in. Here, this one's better...










As for my phone, it's sitting @ the sort facility, but they won't let me pick it up.







Come, come tomorrow, you're my pretty phone, I'll make your widgets shake...


----------



## GodofGrunts

Saying I have a cake fetish now?

Jeez dude you don't know me like that.


----------



## Jodiuh

You need a sarcasm smiley.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


You need a sarcasm smiley.










You mean the sarc mark?


----------



## Jodiuh

*looks down @ keyboard*

Hmm...I don't have that one. I wonder if the Incredible will.


----------



## manifest3r

Guys you gotta try the "A World of Photo"

awesome app, and it's FREE!


----------



## Jodiuh

This phone is incredible!!!


----------



## manifest3r

haha, yeah android is pretty awesome! I'm running a hacked version on my Vogue(originally a WinMo phone), but it does everything, and I just got a data plan so I CAN do anything









I'm waiting for a nice keyboard one to come on to Sprint, my plan ends on August 31st!


----------



## Simca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


*looks down @ keyboard*

Hmm...I don't have that one. I wonder if the Incredible will.


Lol, mean, but funny.


----------



## loony

Just so everyone knows. CyanogenMod 5.0.7 test 6 was just released. Get it while it's hot







http://n0rp.chemlab.org/android/expe...st6-signed.zip


----------



## bloke226

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loony*


Just so everyone knows. CyanogenMod 5.0.7 test 6 was just released. Get it while it's hot







http://n0rp.chemlab.org/android/expe...st6-signed.zip


What phone is this for?


----------



## Brutuz

The G1, I think.


----------



## loony

Dream and Magic. There is a stable release for Moto Droid an Nexus One out aswell.


----------



## Simca

Out of curiosity, what's the purpose of Cyanogen for the Nexus One or other recent Android phones that handle the OS well and are quick etc?


----------



## bakageta

Cyanogen's roms have many tweaks over the default build, like the modified Contacts app, built-in FLAC support, and a handful of other stuff... Here's the basic list:

* Can be used with or without Google applications
* Kernel 2.6.33.1 which supports highmem (thanks to Arve HjÃ¸nnevÃ¥g and the rest @ Google for this work), tethering (thanks to Zinx and Ben Buxton for the original RNDIS backport, and Google for merging the goodies into the gadget subsystem), VPN/tun, and other modules (cifs, nfs, aufs, fuse)
* Clean shutdown/startup system
* New Apps2SD method implemented mostly by Chris Soyars. Create an ext4 partition and enable it in settings->applications (wiki page coming soon)
* Built in USB tether
* Graphical enhancements, trippy bootanimation, #boobs, and excellent wallpapers by Prash
* ARM NEON optimizations from 0xdroid and Qualcomm
* Includes BusyBox, htop, nano, powertop, openvpn, bash, and all engineering commandline utilities
* FLAC audio support from Kenny Root
* Phone enhancements from Cytown
* Contacts enhancements from Wysie
* MMS enhancements from, well, everyone (see changelog)
* Perform zipalign-on-install of applications
* DeskClock tweaks- longer autosilence and "require unlock" option
* Massive APN list
* Huge collection of ringtones and audio
* Customizable Nexus live wallpaper by Chris Soyars and me
* All available locales are included thanks to PsychoBoy
* 360-degree auto-orientation by Optedoblivion and Elanthis (enable in settings)
* Full color trackball notifications (from Google)
* OpenVPN integration thanks to James Bottomley
* Music app can respond to double-click on the trackball and long-press on the volume buttons (from Metalhead)
* Launcher2 tweaks from ruqq
* Many other bugfixes and tweaks from AOSP contributors
* Tons of work on the build system by Koush and Chris Soyars


----------



## loony

Basically everything that bakageta said but some of those features have been updated. CyanogenMod is IMO an excellent ROM that if fast and adds some pretty neat features to Android.


----------



## Simca

Cool, thanks for the info. I'm enjoying stock Android 2.1 on my Incredible though. Still FLAC support would be awesome, but probably not be necessary.


----------



## loony

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Simca* 
Cool, thanks for the info. I'm enjoying stock Android 2.1 on my Incredible though. Still FLAC support would be awesome, but probably not be necessary.

Cyanogen won't work with Incredible so you know







but there are plenty of ROMS that are based off Cyanogen and work for the Incredible I'm sure.


----------



## bloke226

CM on my N1 has probably a lot of the features that we'll see in Froyo 2.2







WiFi tethering is pretty nice


----------



## r2tbone

I think if Froyo doesn't kill custom ROMs then Gingerbread will.

I love the competition between the Modders and Google.


----------



## bloke226

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r2tbone* 
I think if Froyo doesn't kill custom ROMs then Gingerbread will.

I love the competition between the Modders and Google.

Doubt it, think of all the applications and themes and such that developer's made. People thrive on modding


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r2tbone*


I think if Froyo doesn't kill custom ROMs then Gingerbread will.

I love the competition between the Modders and Google.


Google have stated they love the competition too, plus they have to keep releasing unlocked phones and no-one can write perfect code.


----------



## loony

Stable CyanogenMod for G1 and Magic was just released http://forum.cyanogenmod.com/index.p...v507-05252010/


----------



## Brutuz

And I just updated to test7 yesterday.. Lol


----------



## loony

I know. So did I. But it's good. I put Magic Elixer on as well and now it's perfect


----------



## Exostenza

I recently purchased the Telus Milestone and unlocked it for use on Rogers and to my dismay the Milestone has a locked boot loader, so I cannot load on custom ROMs...









Loving the phone though! Cannot wait for Motorola to release 2.2 on it. Although something that is completely stupid is that the Milestone is missing the speech input like every other android ever has which I think is absolutely ridiculous. Does anyone know how I can add that feature to my OS as I really could use it.

BTW Dolphin HD is an incredible browser.

Any suggestions on some apps I should get?


----------



## manifest3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Exostenza*


Any suggestions on some apps I should get?


In no particular order:

*Astrid *- ToDo List
*Pure Widget Calendar* - Calendar widget, syncs with the google one
*ColorNote* - Post-it widget
*ZumoDrive* - Play your music from the internets
*Bluetooth File Transfer* - Self explanatory
*Scientific Calculator*
*PDAnet* - Use your phones internet on you desktop, via USB or wifi hotspot
*Opera Mobile* - I think you know this one


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *manifest3r*


In no particular order:

*Astrid *- ToDo List
*Pure Widget Calendar* - Calendar widget, syncs with the google one
*ColorNote* - Post-it widget
*ZumoDrive* - Play your music from the internets
*Bluetooth File Transfer* - Self explanatory
*Scientific Calculator*
*PDAnet* - Use your phones internet on you desktop, via USB or wifi hotspot
*Opera Mobile* - I think you know this one










Thanks for the suggestions and I was wondering would you recommend opera mini over Dolphin HD?

BTW got the speech input and 2 other apps that were missing in the milestone 2.1 update. Whew....


----------



## Jimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Exostenza* 
Thanks for the suggestions and I was wondering would you recommend opera mini over Dolphin HD?

BTW got the speech input and 2 other apps that were missing in the milestone 2.1 update. Whew....

I recommend the stock browser over both

P.S. Cyanogen 5.0.7-Droid came out today/yesterday.


----------



## xguntherc

Froyo runs great.. Anyone else enjoying it?


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jimi*


I recommend the stock browser over both

P.S. Cyanogen 5.0.7-Droid came out today/yesterday.


Why do you recommend the stock browser over Dolphin HD and please don't mention Cyanogen mod to me as it makes me sad... I have the Milestone with a locked boot loader


----------



## Brutuz

I find the stock browser better than Skyfire, Opera Mobile, etc too, just feels..better.


----------



## Simca

I have an HTC Incredible and stock is a million times better than any other browser out.

Why? Becuase it has Flash 4.0 which will play quite a few things out there. It has pinch to zoom and sites natively look nicer on it than other browsers. THe quality doesn't reduce when I zoom in like on other browsers(opera and skyfire).

To be honest the only browser that I thought was OK was xScope.

I still didn't keep xscope though.


----------



## manifest3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Exostenza* 
Thanks for the suggestions and I was wondering would you recommend opera mini over Dolphin HD?

BTW got the speech input and 2 other apps that were missing in the milestone 2.1 update. Whew....

Opera Mini isn't a fully functional browser. I'm running a hacked android handset so my resolution is 240x320, so I can't really say anything about the Dolphin HD browser. Imo if you want a browser to work with every site(save flash for now), use the default browser


----------



## Exostenza

Well I have had every single site I have gone to work flawlessly on Dolphin HD and it has many more options than the stock browser while maintaining the same level of quality and speed so I suggest if you have an HD phone go for it!


----------



## bloke226

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*


Froyo runs great.. Anyone else enjoying it?


I haven't jumped on that yet, I hear some minor bugs regarding the camera, USB mounting issues, and video playback. Not sure if those issues are related to the kernel they are using, themes, icon packs, or what not...but I just installed CM5.0.7-1 and loving it so far









What are you thoughts on Froyo? Good, bad, slower, faster, missing <x>, love <y>?


----------



## loony

Anyone have a link where I can get a compatible version of stericsons lock screen for Cyanogen 5.0.7?


----------



## bloke226

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loony*


Anyone have a link where I can get a compatible version of stericsons lock screen for Cyanogen 5.0.7?


free bump. Never heard of it, got a screen shot of a working lock screen







?


----------



## loony

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bloke226* 
free bump. Never heard of it, got a screen shot of a working lock screen







?

No I don't but here is an example image from google. http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/9534/devicee.png

EDIT: He isn't updating it anymore. Damn it. I want a lock screen like his.


----------



## Viridian

HTC Desire owner here. Used to have an iPhone 3G and 3GS and I hated them both. I was always annoyed with the lack of customisability and ability to just do what I want with my phone. The Apple monikor is "It just works" Well, I say "no it doesn't".

Now I can drag and drop music and videos onto my device and watch them. I have free Google Navigation SatNav which is leaps and bounds better than my friends TomTom program on his 3GS. Live wallpapers is nice and I just love the amount of information available about my phone.

Also, on the issue of the "death grip" my phone suffers from the deathgrip. When I grip the phone with a -87db 15asu signal...it drops to -80db and 11-12asu. My old 3GS suffers from the deathgrip pretty badly, but not as bad as the 4G. Apple are a horrible company and my experience of their phones has been terrible. I don't understand why they're such a fad.


----------



## ryboto

Bought a Samsung i897 Captivate July 18th, enjoying it so far. I'm looking into hacking it, but I've had no reason to yet. Nothing I have needs internet connection sharing, so I'll wait for the 2.2 release before I make any software modifications.


----------



## Viridian

I debranded my phone very promptly because of all the Orange UK rubbish on there.

On the generic HTC Bravo ROM there is around 140mb of space left.

On the Orange UK ROM there was around 40mb of space left. They used their own "Orange Maps" and barred access to Google Maps. They removed the icon for GoogleTalk, but left the process running in the background. There was also loads of rubbish on my home screen. They also limited tethering and WiFi access (Wifi wouldn't work to connect to the internet. Instead you had to use the Orange Data Plan which you took with the phone)

All in all this was pretty annoying. I only took the free 500mb per month data plan because I felt paying Â£10 per month for 1GB of data was absolutely disgusting. To save on my data plan I planned on using WiFi when I was at home or my friends, only for Orange to block this.

So, I went ahead and made a GoldCard and reflashed my phone to the generic ROM. Then did two OTA updates only to find my phone Simlocked and informing me that I had an incorrect SIM card in the phone (I was still using the Orange SIM) which forced me to purchase a SIM unlock. It turns out that Orange were using an older radio firmware than the newer updates.

I got there in the end. I feel it somewhat wrong for a carrier to take a phone built upon an open source operating system only to lock it down and try to restrict what you do on the phone.


----------



## AIpha

Might be getting my HTC Evo tomorrow...super psyched for this phone! Lets hope my sprint store gets more than 14 in their order.(I'm 14 in line for pre-order.)


----------



## bloke226

Anyone using the Beta for SwiftKey? I'm really liking the keyboard over Swype. My Beta runs out in September


----------



## GodofGrunts

Swiftkey cost money?


----------



## Biohazed

I have a G1 love it still to this day!


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Biohazed* 
I have a G1 love it still to this day!

That was a pretty awesome phone! I would LOVE a G1's hardware + 1GHz snapdragon processor.


----------



## Biohazed

that would be cool... dunno why they never put out a upgraded ver of the G1 ....


----------



## Cretz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Biohazed* 
that would be cool... dunno why they never put out a upgraded ver of the G1 ....

Because people kept calling it ugly...


----------



## bloke226

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts*


Swiftkey cost money?


Not currently, but I would imagine it would only be available on certain phones when it's out of beta.


----------



## Viridian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bloke226*


Anyone using the Beta for SwiftKey? I'm really liking the keyboard over Swype. My Beta runs out in September











Quote:



Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts*


Swiftkey cost money?


I hope not!!


----------



## AK-47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AIpha* 
That was a pretty awesome phone! I would LOVE a G1's hardware + 1GHz snapdragon processor.

It's called the G2


----------



## Brutuz

I can't wait for the Samsung Epic 4G to come to Australia, physical keyboards are useful sometimes.


----------



## BIGWORM

I got an HTC EVO, which I love to death. Took a screenshot of it last night:










rooted
CM6
Galaxy S theme


----------



## AIpha

I tried CM6...but I like Sense too much..


----------



## YannieBoy

G1 owner since launch. Currently on CM6.


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BIGWORM*


I got an HTC EVO, which I love to death. Took a screenshot of it last night:










rooted
CM6
Galaxy S theme


like the wallpaper


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brutuz*


I can't wait for the Samsung Epic 4G to come to Australia, physical keyboards are useful sometimes.










Yeah i couldn't wait so i got a desire, i'm happy enough with it









Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


I tried CM6...but I like Sense too much..


Same here, I just hate the stock android look (samsung's theme doesn't look that bad though).


----------



## bloke226

<3 Vanilla look with black bar


----------

